# The Liberation of Tenh Plot Thread



## (contact) (Jan 15, 2002)

The Liberation of Tenh Story Hour .

The compiled logs can also be read in .rtf format, and you can get them at the Liberation of Tenh home page: http://home.earthlink.net/~cklarock/campaigns/tenh.htm

**SPOILER ALERT**

*This will be the thread where I shamelessly beg all of you for your best, brightest and absolute naaaastiest ideas for my LoT game.  Please subscribe to this thread and help me make my player's lives delightful by making their characters' lives miserable.*

Any and all suggestions are welcome.  

For more concrete information about the characters of the LoT, the LoT Rogues' Gallery can be found here.


----------



## (contact) (Nov 8, 2002)

(Whispering)  Don't tell Littlejohn, but there are no more updates to post-- this thread is completely up to date with the campaign.

----------

Which brings me to my next question:  What would you like to see in the LoT?  If you were playing in this campaign, what would you do?  If you were DMing this campaign, what would you do?

The group has defeated the Iuzian forces around the mines of Cur'ruth, and established themselves and their militia in the area.  Tau has gone mysteriously missing during a research trip to Wintershiven, there are possibly Iuzians in Chendl still at large (certainly Lucius is still 'alive').  The plot against the prince has never been explored, and who knows why the Celestial motes gather beneath the mines.  Prisantha, gods have mercy, now has a _crystal ball of true seeing_ . . .

Of course, your idea might have nothing to do with any of these things.

Feel free to post at will, my players don't read these boards.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Nov 8, 2002)

What should they do next?

Difficult question - I think they should definately follow up on what's happened to Tau.

But if I were in the party, I think now would be the time to try to "take it to the man" - they've dleared out most of the area they are in, now they need to try to get to the rest of Iuz's priests, and actually take the initiative in the situation.

So, does this mean they have liberated Tenh?

Contact - thanks for all the great hours of reading you've given me with both RttToEE and this game.



Duncan


----------



## incognito (Nov 8, 2002)

*[i]What[/i] to do?*

I think the best opportunity for Liberator roleplaying and combat goodness is a mysterious, or not so mysterious death of the King of Furyondy, and the required ascension of Thrommel the Unready.

The LoT's all have ties to Furyondy in one way or another.  And better still, now is the Perfect time for the Theocracy of the Pale to have created a breach in the ...ahhh...kingdom that was formerly keeping them from Tehn.  And what has been happening in Urnst this whole time (it protects Furyondy's flank).  this could make for a tough political Triangle (TotP, Furyondy, and Urnst)   

Involve Lucious and Iuz directly - or expose the innner polical working of the lesser Boneheart.

(contact), you know where to reach me in certain other (RB) forums if you want to toss around ideas at lenght.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 9, 2002)

*Two words: Scarlet Brotherhood*

If it's Greyhawk, you can always involve more baddies. The Scarlet Brotherhood is one of the best.


----------



## (contact) (Nov 10, 2002)

The scarlet brotherhood *would* be fun to fight, but I'm already in over my head with bad guys.  Right now we've got:


a definate villain in the forces of Iuz-- chaotic evil, barbarians and demons
a definate villain in the conspiricy against Thrommel -- unknown
a possible villain in the Mayor of Stoink -- chaotic evil, rogues
a possible villain in the Church of Pholtus -- Lawful Neutral, celestials

But that's neither here nor there.  There is always room for more bad guys in a D&D game, right?  How would you use the Scarlet Brotherhood?  What did you have in mind?

What would happen if King Belvor died, and who could kill him?

What *has* been happening in Urnst?

Do the Pale have plans for Tenh?  What are they?

*Check out the 
Liberation of Tenh Rogues Gallery for a list of the most relevant NPCs.*


----------



## Capellan (Nov 10, 2002)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *who knows why the Celestial motes gather beneath the mines.
> 
> Tau has gone mysteriously missing during a research trip to Wintershiven
> 
> a possible villain in the Church of Pholtus -- Lawful Neutral, celestials*




Well, since you have a dangling story hook with the celestial emotes, and a potential celestial adversary, I see a lot of opportunities there.

Here's an idea:

The Church of Pholtus has a vested interest in events in Tenh: Tau is, after all, a powerful member of the faith (though not, IIRC, in their best books at the moment!).  If nothing else, they recognise that there will be a power vacuum in the area if the Liberators succeed in ousting the followers of Iuz.  As that has been looking more and more possible, it stands to reason that their interest would only have increased.  They could also have heard hints of the celestial emotes, though this isn't necessary at this point - not yet, anyway.

So when Tau goes off alone to Wintershaven the Church acts to secure their 'prodigal son' and get all the information they can.  Powerful defensive wards (secured in place with Hallow) would keep their prisoner hidden until all necessary information could be gleaned.

Now the Church is moving, sending powerful forces - backed with clerical and celestial might - into Tenh in order to "restore order".  Their public objective is true enough, but there is also a secret agenda - a select group will be responsible for tracking down the celestial emotes.  It's up to you how much or little the church knows of these creatures up front: maybe they have only the vaguest of hints, maybe they know everything except the specific location.

In any case, the autocratic, LN church has had run-ins with the Liberators before, and almost certainly will again.  Those frictions can quickly escalate as the church imposes strict restrictions on travel and demands that all citizens submit to random searches.  The church, of course, says this is done simply to help locate Iuzian agents (this may even be true - it should still upset the Liberators when an officious cleric demands to go through their personal effects).

Sooner or later, the Liberators catch wind of the church's investigation into the emotes, or perhaps learn of Tau's fate: either option is a good final step toward prompting a violent confrontation.  Of course, once violence _does_ occur, the church will declare the Liberators outlaws, and begin to hunt them in earnest.

Thus, you have the Liberators on the run, while looking for Tau and trying to protect the emotes.

As for the emotes themselves, maybe they linger in this place because a god once died or was imprisoned there?  Perhaps the emotes are the only remnant of this forgotten deity's power.  This could lead to an epic struggle as the Liberators try to restore this lost god of the Tenh to existence, and the Church of Pholtus tries to gain the emotes for their own ends - presumably the chance to make Pholtus more powerful, and to prevent any rival religion amongst the Tenh.

Use as much or as little as you would like, but this is probably more or less what I would do.

(oh, and don't forget to occasionally have the Iuzians pop up and attack the Liberators, the Church, or both - might be amusing to have a situation where the PCs and the Church are fighting, then suddenly find themselves under attack from a mutual enemy)


----------



## (contact) (Nov 10, 2002)

The Company of the Random Encounter story hour just blipped on my 'must read' radar.

Thanks, Adam!  That's a fantastic post, and entirely in line with what I had in mind for the emotes and the Pholtans.  Re-read out the mystery that Tau was investigating, and you'll see the seeds for this very sub-plot.  The Pholtans will *not* be happy with the true purpose of the emotes (should it come to pass), and for various reasons, neither will the Iuzians.  Those emotes are the most precious resource Good has in the Eastern Flannaes right now, but the Liberators don't realize this yet.   (And they won't if they don't rescue Tau!)

However, I hadn't considered that the Pholtans would have celestial might backing them up.  That will be fun, since the Liberators have never fought with the 'good guys'.

The Pholtans won't be able to get as far North as the Liberators are any time soon.  Right now, there is a buffer between the Pholtans and Cur'ruth-- the Troll King.  The PCs have been yawning to themselves about the trolls, so I was going to use the Pholtans to remove that plot hook.

I had imagined that Tau was being 'put to the question' in Wintershiven.  He pretty much ruined his relationship with Pholtus during the play of the game, and his higher-level spells aren't being granted at all.  I imagined that either the Liberators rescue Tau, or he would be executed for Intolerable Heretical Practices and Ideas Contrary to the Law.

However your post made me consider this point:  The hierarchy of the church _needs_ Tau in order to advance their political agenda.  Yes, he is bordering on heresy with his unique ideas and his crazy 'think for yourself' attitude, but he is Heydricus' childhood friend, and the Liberators are the wildcard in the Pale's plan to annex Tenh and 'unify' the Flan people under the Right Lordship of Pholtus' Chosen.

Would Tau give up his suspicions about the emotes and what the mines at Cur'ruth _really_ are?  How complete is his disenchantment with the Church?

Here's another question-- now that the PCs have defeated the Bleeding Stone, what are the Iuzians going to do to get retribution against the PCs?


----------



## Capellan (Nov 10, 2002)

> The Company of the Random Encounter story hour just blipped on my 'must read' radar.




Woo hoo! 

Though I should mention that CotRE is a little unusual: *lots* of players (operating on a rotating basis) and a light, sometimes almost farcical, tone.

Mind you, if you think of it as ToEE2 without the rampant character death, you'll probably feel right at home .



> However, I hadn't considered that the Pholtans would have celestial might backing them up. That will be fun, since the Liberators have never fought with the 'good guys'.




I actually had assumed you had, given that you mentioned them under the Pholtus entry for potential enemies.  In any case, they could be a nasty surprise for a party that is kitted out to fight evil.  I'm not sure if the moral quandary would work or not - the Liberators may be a little too brutalised by their previous struggles to quibble over breaking a few celestial heads - particularly if all that happens is the Celestials get banished from the Prime.

Though maybe, if those Celestials had been _called_, rather than _summoned_ ...



> The Pholtans won't be able to get as far North as the Liberators are any time soon. Right now, there is a buffer between the Pholtans and Cur'ruth-- the Troll King. The PCs have been yawning to themselves about the trolls, so I was going to use the Pholtans to remove that plot hook.




I would suggest having the Pholtans move in that direction: don't be surprised if that alone makes the PCs more interested in looking into the Troll King ("what do the Pholtans know that we don'?").  This would be particularly true if someone matching Tau's description is seen accompanying the Pholtan forces.  Which brings me to your next point ...



> I had imagined that Tau was being 'put to the question' in Wintershiven. He pretty much ruined his relationship with Pholtus during the play of the game, and his higher-level spells aren't being granted at all. I imagined that either the Liberators rescue Tau, or he would be executed for Intolerable Heretical Practices and Ideas Contrary to the Law.
> 
> However your post made me consider this point: The hierarchy of the church needs Tau in order to advance their political agenda. Yes, he is bordering on heresy with his unique ideas and his crazy 'think for yourself' attitude, but he is Heydricus' childhood friend, and the Liberators are the wildcard in the Pale's plan to annex Tenh and 'unify' the Flan people under the Right Lordship of Pholtus' Chosen.
> 
> Would Tau give up his suspicions about the emotes and what the mines at Cur'ruth really are? How complete is his disenchantment with the Church?




To start with the last question, Tau might not need to "give up" anything.  There are a lot of ways of getting information out of people, and a Lawful Neutral church will not be averse to trying all of them, I expect.  Mind reading magics, torture, compulsion spells - they're all of use (consider the use of a poison that reduces Wisdom, followed by compulsion magics against the reduced Will save).

I agree that the Church needs Tau: he's a powerful figure, he has the trust of the Tenha, and he is friends with the Liberators.  The only problem is how to get him back "in the fold".  Compulsion - powerful magical ones - might be the easiest way.

Now normally the Church might not stoop to such tactics (or maybe they would), but in a situation like this, where Pholtus' Will is presumably very clear, I'd expect the ends to justify the means.

So the Church "re-educates" Tau, causing him to "see the light".  He then leads an attack into the Troll King's territory.  That should draw your players like flies to honey ... and then they will want to stick around, doubtless being suspicious of this "reformed" Tau.

Or maybe Tau really _does_ see the light.  I mean, what's a Priest to do if his own God tells him that he _must obey?_  Can he really believe that his own conscience would take precedence over his God's commands?  And if he does, where does it leave him? (obviously ultimately he could become the first cleric of the Tenha God, but in the short term?)

If Tau is brainwashed / persuaded to rejoin the fold, then I suggest that the emotes be made the key to restoring him to himself.  Perhaps he learned something critical before he was captured, and experiencing the emotes again would unlock that hidden knowledge.

But in any case, with or without Tau, I think now is time for the Pholtans to begin to move.  There are still sufficient evil forces in the area for them to portray their act as a virtuous crusade, but at the same time those forces have been weakened enough to make Pholtan victory all but assured - except, of course, for the Lierators.



> Here's another question-- now that the PCs have defeated the Bleeding Stone, what are the Iuzians going to do to get retribution against the PCs?




It's not clear to me if the Stone was actually destroyed, or just driven off ... but in either case, I would surmise that the Iuzians can strike back through a number of options:

1.  Hit them where they aren't.
Launch random terror attacks on the populace.  If you massacre a few villages, you'll hurt the LoT just as much as if you attacked directly.

2.  Impersonate them
The forces of Iuz can issue a false call on the LoT's behalf, calling for an army of volunteers to assemble at a certain point to help them clear out the rest of the land.  The LoT would almost certainly _have_ to go there, for fear of a massacre.  But the Iuzian plan is simpler than that: they just want to lumber the LoT with providing food and lodgings for their several hundred volunteers (which should keep them busy) and maybe even work a couple of spies or assassins into the recruits.

3.  Disappear
Oernight, all Iuzian agents vanish from Tenh.  Where are they?  What are they doing?  What will happen now that any kind of authority has completely vanished?
This kind of sudden action will have two effects: one, the PCs will get jumpy when they can't find their enemies; and two, run them ragged trying to restore order to everywhere at once.

Those are just some thoughts, anyway - see what you can do with them.


----------



## (contact) (Nov 10, 2002)

What do the rest of y'all think about Adam's ideas?


----------



## Barastrondo (Nov 10, 2002)

Crikey! Quite a lot to consider here. All right, lemme list some things I'd like to see for purely selfish reasons: 

— An Iuzian militant order. I love templars and (un)holy knights, because they add a new kind of texture to any given faith above and beyond the standard. Of course, since the faith is basically CE, that means you don't get the same levels of discipline you'd get with a lawful faith, but even so it would be cool to see some more straight-up fighter (and barbarian?) "knights" of the Old One. 

— Along that same line, a Pholtan militant order would also rock on toast, and would be much easier to work in (if perhaps ultimately not _quite_ as flavorful). I'd certainly like to see more of the mystery that Tau was investigating, and if that's gonna happen only if the Liberators start butting heads with the Pale, then bring it.

— More scenes where the Liberators get to mingle with "high" society. Some of my favorite moments in the campaign come from dealing with the Stoinker top brass and the various nobles of Chendl. The Liberators are great in those situations, so if the players enjoy them, give 'em more! Heck, a masked ball is kind of a stereotype in most swashbuckling campaigns as a place of intrigue and assassinations — unleash the not-always-genteel Liberators and their not-genteel-even-under-threat-of-torture Iuzian enemies on something like that, and the results could be remarkable. 

— The idea of the Iuzians impersonating the Liberators to draw them out is probably my favorite of the "must get revenge" ploys. Heck, why stop there? You've already proven that you enjoy putting the Evil in the dead Heroes of the Temple. If you provided the Iuzians with a way to take the inert body created by a _clone_ spell and give it a possessing spirit (of Evil!), then the Liberators are only a few tissue samples away from the kind of mirror universe storyline that could actually be pretty cool in the hands of a good gaming group. (C'mon. Evil Heydricus. Parody of Heydricus' already outrageous personality. Goatee optional. Evil Prisantha. Evil Jespo. Evil Fräs… again. You know you want to.)

— Now you've teased the Boneheart. You have to use them. When reading the original writeup for a freak like Jumper, I was pretty unimpressed, but considering the way your DMing style and writing style work, I'm suddenly more interested in how you might interpret him. 

— The ascension of Thrommel the Unready (excellent phrasing, incognito) would be pretty cool, but the trouble therein would be that the heroes would theoretically have to spend almost all their time keeping him on the throne and preventing others from manipulating his poor gullible self to fit their agendas. I think we've already seen that Jespo can't handle that responsibility on his own (sorry, Jespo, but it's true). I like the idea of hopping back and forth between civilized, upper-class intrigues and brutal, bloody fights against some of the most outrageous villains seen in Greyhawk, and I'd hate to sacrifice one for the other.

— And of course, there's plenty of liberation yet to be done, what with Jumper's letters helpfully providing a few push-pins with "Hit Me" labels for the wall-sized map of Tenh. I can't say I'm sick of it yet. It's old-school.

— And if none of your players decide to pursue those lovely _legend lore_ clues, then you should smack them around for being ingrates.


----------



## Urbanmech (Nov 11, 2002)

I think playing up the Paleish plot is great.  It can lead to some good morality situations.  The Iuzians are easy to kill and oppose because they are evil through and through.  

I can see the forces of the Pale using their knowledge of the law and such to prove that they have ownership of parts of Tenh. The Pholtan bookkeepers work to produce documentation due to old decrees that gives them ownership of various parts of Tenh.  They then back those old writs up with templars and clerics.  A theocracy focused on expansion can be a dangerous thing.  

 Also, instead of celestials use summoned Inevetables  (from MotP).  They would be great for enforcing Paleish law and trying to take out the Liberators.

Make sure to bring back the Bleeding  Stone after the characters are wrapped up with the threat from the Pholtans.  Nothing like an evil sentient artifact with a grudge against the characters to cause problems when you least expect it.

I can't wait to see where all this brainstorming will take the game.  I do want to see the Liberators fight a real dragon sometime (instead of some hideous giant/dragon hybrid).  Don't know where you would put that in so file that in the bin under "stuff to do later."


----------



## incognito (Nov 11, 2002)

I have an utterly evil idea for a thieves/Assasin's guild in Furyondy, who could infiltrate and take down Belvor.

They call themselves the sister's of Mercy.  They have a Cleric of We Jas, a Monk, a Ranger Assassin, and a bard

Here's the catch: the highest members are all monster's who have REALLY annoying abilities, within abilities...

want a hint?  A medusa with levels of assassin, who stalks her prey using improved invisibility.  If you use see invisibility...heh, heh, heh...

Best part: No succubus


----------



## (contact) (Nov 12, 2002)

Urbanmech, Barastrondo-- great posts, so full of good (bad) ideas-- I'm almost cackling.

Incognito!  Do you want to stat up your baddies (or flesh them out a bit)?  If so, send them to cklarock@hotmail.com, or post them to the LoT Rogues Gallery thread.  The Liberators are 14th level-ish now, so make the baddies between 16th and 18th level.  The Liberators will level once or twice before they fight these guys, most likely.

I think I'm going to tie these assassins in with the He-Man-Heydricus-Haters'-Club.  As originally suggested by the poster Old One:  


> "Heydricus' Lovelife: Lots of fun to be had here! How about tying the new boyfriends of the old lovers together in a rather complex web. They are tired of their lovers' breasts heaving with any mention of Heydricus and have formed an "I hate Heydricus" club, seeking to discredit and oppose the sorcerer politically (since they can't stand up to him toe-to-toe).




The He-Man-Heydricus-Hater's-Club are the ones who had the Provost Marshall replaced, and managed to get their own guy in charge of all the money [De La Soul] _All the money_ [/De La Soul].

Of course, we're all into this Pale angle, and I will definately use y'all's ideas.  Yesterday, I spend about three hours before the game creating prestige classes and even a variant paladin class for the Theocracy of the Pale, then statting up knights templar and their celestial allies.   But the Liberators have completely and entirely ignored the Pale . . . 

We ran an information gathering and role-play session.  Lots of fun, and more really, _really_ twisted Iuzians than you can shake a stick at!  But no Pale!  None of the Liberators are worried about Tau.  (?)  Heydricus said something dismissive about the Pale and their claim on Tenh to the effect of "They can bring it.  Pale or Iuzians, it makes no difference to me!"

So I guess the 'moral quandry' angle is out.  

Look for an update in the next day or two, and thanks again for the fantastic ideas!


----------



## Capellan (Nov 12, 2002)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *Heydricus said something dismissive about the Pale and their claim on Tenh to the effect of "They can bring it.  Pale or Iuzians, it makes no difference to me!"
> 
> So I guess the 'moral quandry' angle is out.  *




Can't say I am surprised to hear this, given what the Defenders have been through!

... but I think Heydricus underestimates the challenge of facing _non-evil_ foes.  Dabus' Good domain, Prisantha's Magic Circle vs Evil, Heydricus' Detect Evil ... all useless (or nearly so) against LN opponents.

Give the Pale some good, solid Smite Chaos abilities, and the Defenders - especially big H - could be in a world of pain


----------



## (contact) (Nov 12, 2002)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *Give the Pale some good, solid Smite Chaos abilities, and the Defenders - especially big H - could be in a world of pain  *




Yes, no doubt.  I'm considering giving the Pholtans the option of "infidel" to go along with any spell that uses an alignment descriptor.

An "infidel" would be anyone who uses divine magic not originating from Pholtus.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 13, 2002)

Down with the People Liberation Army of Tenh!  Hurray for the Tenhian People liberation army!

/monthy python

I have to agree that the divine champion prc in the FRCS is realy good.  It fits almost any religion, and is a good options for people who want to be paladins of non-lawfull gods, or maybe want to be a paladin but not all the way.  I also like the fact that it is only 5 levels.

Ancalagon


----------



## (contact) (Nov 13, 2002)

Here's my Pholtan variation on the Divine Champion prestige class:

*PRESTIGE CLASS: PHOLTAN TEMPLAR*

The ranks of the Pholtan faith are bolstered by a select group of knights who have dedicated themselves unwaveringly to the Light and Truth of Pholtus—The Pholtan Templars.  Guardians of temple grounds, elite soldiers for the Faith and leaders of men, Pholtan Templars are the best and brightest, protectors of the One True Way.  Let no man obscure the Light of Truth through inaction or misdeed when a Pholtan templar is near!

Fighters make up the vast majority of the templars, although paladins and clerics are common as well, and are highly respected for their curative magics.  An occasional Pholtan monk finds his way into the order, often hoping to become more closely involved with temporal matters as a result.  Ranger Pholtan templar are possible, but the likelihood of any character using arcane spells being introduced into the ranks of the Pholtan templars is slim to none.  There has never been a barbarian Pholtan templar.

*Hit Dice*: d8.

REQUIREMENTS
*Alignment*: Any Lawful
*Base Attack Bonus*: +7
*Skills*: Knowledge (Religion) 5 ranks, Knowledge (Law) 5 ranks
*Feats:  Iron Will*
*Special Requirements*:  The Pholtan templar must have demonstrated extreme dedication to the rites and dogma of the Pholtan faith.  A potential templar must be sponsored by an existing templar, and must also have a completely unblemished record.  If any cleric or paladin

CLASS SKILLS
The Pholtan templar’ class skills (and the key ability for each) are: Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Religion) (Int), Ride (Dex), Swim (Str). 

Skill Points at Each Level:  2 + Int modifier.

Lvl/BAB/Fort/Ref/Will     Special
1           +0      +2       +0      +2      Dedicated Lesser, Divine Resistance +1
2           +1      +3       +0      +3      Call Upon Aid
3           +2      +3       +1      +3      Smite Infidel, Divine Resistance +2
4           +3      +4       +1      +4      Spell Resistance
5           +3      +4       +1      +4      Voice of Authority


CLASS FEATURES
All the following are features of the Pholtan templar prestige class.

*Weapons and Armor Proficiency*: Pholtan templars are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor, and with shields.

*Dedicated Lesser*:  At first level, a Pholtan templar is assigned a subordinate, whose duty is to serve the templar in all things.  This subordinate is most often a fighter or cleric (or fighter/cleric), and his level is three plus the Pholtan templar’s charisma bonus.  This dedicated lesser may not be higher level than the templar, however.  If the dedicated lesser is ever admitted to the ranks of the templars, he is freed of his service, and gains a dedicated lesser of his own.

Most often, a dedicated lesser is used as a messenger, a seneschal, a squire, or some combination of all three.

*Divine Resistance*:  At first level, Pholtan templars gain a +1 divine bonus to all saving throws against divine magic not originating from Pholtus.  At 3rd level, this bonus increases to +2.

*Call Upon Aid*:  At second level, the Pholtan templar may beg Pholtus to send a representative.  This ability functions exactly like the spell _lesser planar ally_.

*Smite Infidel*: Once per day, a Pholtan templar of 3rd level or higher may attempt to smite an infidel with one normal melee attack. An infidel is defined for the purposes of this effect as any character who has divine spell casting ability that does not worship Pholtus.  The Pholtan templar adds his Charisma modifier (if positive) to his attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per level. If the Pholtan templar accidentally smites a creature that is not an infidel, the smite has no effect but it is still used up for that day. Smite Infidel is a supernatural ability.

*Spell Resistance*:  At fourth level, the templar gains spell resistance equal to 10 + half his character level + his Cha bonus.

*Voice of Authority*:  At fifth level, the templar is annointed with the Truth of Pholtus.  He gains a +2 circumstance bonus to all Charisma-based skills, Charisma Checks, and Turn Undead attempts.  Further, he is invested with temporal authority to pass judgements on citizens of the Pale.

Once per day, the templar may use his Voice of Authority to enact a _greater command_, as the spell.


_edited to reflect comments and suggestions, below._


----------



## Capellan (Nov 13, 2002)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *REQUIREMENTS
> Alignment: Any Lawful
> Base Attack Bonus: +7
> Skills: Knowledge (Religion) 5 ranks
> ...




It's conceivably possible for a 1st level Templar (most likely a Pal7/PhT1) to have a 'lesser' of higher level than himself  (Cha 18 at 1st, plus 2 stat gains = 20 = +5 bonus, +4 base levels)

I suggest adding a 'level cap' to this formula of [PhT's _character_ level] - 1.


----------



## (contact) (Nov 13, 2002)

Heh, that would be funny.  I'm going to leave it in, Capellan.  It reminds me of Jespo and Thrommel.

"Squire?"

"Yes sir?"

"I will need level training.  Tomorrow at dawn."

"Yes sir."

Eventually, the templar will have outstripped his lesser, since followers gain 1/2 xp.


----------



## Urbanmech (Nov 13, 2002)

I think you might want to up the Spell Resistance.  15 at lv 12 isn't very much, unless you want them to just terrify clerics below 5th lv.  Plus it only is effective vs divine spells.  Maybe raise it to 10+class level, basically 50% resistance to equal level divine casters.

Other than that things look pretty good.  Maybe add a rank or two of Knowledge: Law or Profession: Lawyer to show that they are able to act as judges for the church.  Good for handing down judgement against the those who hide from the light of the Shining One.


----------



## (contact) (Nov 14, 2002)

Why, he's a mech, from a city-- and he's right!


----------



## (contact) (Nov 19, 2002)

Varooom!  I updated the Pholtan Templar to reflect your suggestions.

Incognito is currently helping me on the side with a *wicked* hit squad that will certainly be shaking things up in our game . . . I'll post their stats (with his permission, of course) when I get them all tweaked.


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 20, 2002)

Here's an evil idea...

Iuz, like most evil overlords, uses evil lieutenants.  Now, there are advantages to this--no suddenly squeamish consciences, no crippling attacks of remorse, no problems with casual torture--but there are also problems--loyalty is generally low.  Oh, sure, there are your priests, but even those guys tend to be a little less than utterly devoted to you--and seeing as that's thier job, you know you've got trouble.

And there are others--evil wizards, assassins and warriors who'll serve your beck and call, all the while trying to serve their own interests even more.  The only way you have to keep them in line is to make them so afraid of  you that they don't dare betray you.  And losing isn't a good way to do that...

So now, Iuz is losing his hold on Tenh.  But a lot of his lieutenants are still in the region.  And yes, many of them are going to be writing home to Iuz and making sure the bad work continues.  But at this point, a good chunk of them are going to thinking about how to flee a sinking ship with as many valuables as they can carry.  

Some will of course join up or start low-level crime syndicates, mercenary companies, and the like.  But a few of your more ambitious ones might think they have a chance to become a power on their own.  Of that group, some might try to serve the Liberators heads up on a platter.  But one with the right amount of cunning would try to cut a deal with them--aiding them in their efforts to defeat Iuz in return for rule of a city, or small region.  This offer should come at a time when the characters are slightly (or even very) desperate.  The characters will then face a choice--accept his aid, and the devil's bargain it brings, or refuse it, and face failure.

Given the way the Liberators handle things, it'd be interesting to see how they'd react to this...


----------



## (contact) (Nov 20, 2002)

That's a brilliant summary of Iuzian politics and loyalty, Rhialto, and a fine, fine idea.  I'll keep your suggestion in the back of my scheming little mind and spring it on the Liberators when they _really_ need the help. 

But I bet I know what they'll do-- kill the poor son of a bitch before he can say "So, whattaya say?".


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 20, 2002)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *That's a brilliant summary of Iuzian politics and loyalty, Rhialto, and a fine, fine idea.  I'll keep your suggestion in the back of my scheming little mind and spring it on the Liberators when they really need the help.
> 
> But I bet I know what they'll do-- kill the poor son of a bitch before he can say "So, whattaya say?".
> 
> *




Well, that is what minions were invented for--to take the sword in the throat in case the brilliant scheme _doesn't_ pan out as expected...


----------



## Urbanmech (Nov 20, 2002)

It is almost like we need a list of threats facing the Liberators every once in awhile.

(after 5 minutes of trying to make the quote function work...good old copy and paste will have to do)

from (contact's) earlier post:
a definate villain in the forces of Iuz-- chaotic evil, barbarians and demons
a definate villain in the conspiricy against Thrommel -- unknown
a possible villain in the Mayor of Stoink -- chaotic evil, rogues
a possible villain in the Church of Pholtus -- Lawful Neutral, celestials

I think the Bleeding Stone and the other artifact stones form another threat.  Sure the Iuzans want them but the intelligent stones may have their own seperate agenda.  

Maybe a 2nd telepathic stone is behind one of the plots against Thrommel.  Secretly dominating a ally or neutral party against the good guys.  I'm not exactly sure how the 2nd stone would show up in Furyondy.  Maybe a noble family with some mining ability dug up the stone after it was burried in a long ago conflict.  Just a few ideas.


----------



## (contact) (Nov 20, 2002)

The original plot against Thrommel was comprised of two major factions:

1.  The Furyondian nobility who were qued up to vie for the throne after Belvor's death, and

2.  War-hawks within Furyondy who felt that if Thrommel died, Belvor could be pushed to war.

------

While  the Cadaverous Ones were looking for the party, they made the acquaintence of several medium and high-ranking Furyondians with a common beef:  Heydricus boned their wives/girlfriends/daughters.  The Iuzians secretly helped organize this group (which I call the He Man Heydricus Haters Club), and had them out "on the street" looking for signs of the Liberators.

Recently, the HMHHC has made connections with the plot against Thrommel (now believed to be deceased).  The *Iuzians* know that Thrommel isn't dead, and they are hinting as much to the anti-Thrommel faction, hoping to use them (and their resources) against the Liberators someday.

This unhappy alliance is what this passage is all about:


*From Chapter 29*:

A voice wells up from the depth of Heydricus’ being, and echoes in his mind. “I am your father, and your mother. I am your child and your sibling. I am your nation, your liege-- and all your loyalty is due to me. What you are, I made you. What you have, I gave you. What you do, I set you to. Name Me, Heydricus and Know Me.”

“You are my Lord Tritherion, my God,” Heydricus replies.

“And because you are Mine, I will tell you this—beware, _for your enemies are multiplied, and they have discovered the knowledge of one another_.”


----------



## (contact) (Nov 21, 2002)

> Rackhir wrote:
> *Hmmm, you know a smart enemy could use that tension between Prisantha & Heydricus to drive a wedge into the party and there are plenty of opportunities for playing up Jespo's political disfavor. Fortunately, however they are facing Iuzians.*




Heh, heh.

As a point of distinction, the Iuzians in Tenh are a particularly debauched lot.  You know the Colonel in Apocalypse Now?  Completely over-the-top f--ked, but living in a dream-world of gluttony, pain and cruelty?  That's them, and the Stonefisters are worse.  The crafty, have-their-ish-together Iuzians fled the sinking ship after the Crook of Rao and the Great Crusade!

The Iuzians in Chendl, however . . . they might be smart enough to use this advantage.  Certainly, they were smart enough to get rid of Jespo Crim (without killing him, and raising suspicion) and convince Thrommel's dumb ass to "adventure" his way into a trap.

Also, the Furyondian nobility opposed to Thrommel might see the Liberators as a threat once Thrommel's living state becomes public knowledge.

The He-Man Heydricus Hater's Club would be *perfect* for this sort of thing-- they're not adventurers, they're just really pissed off, so scheming and manipulating makes a lot of sense for them.

How would you (all) exploit the tension between Heydricus and Prisantha?


----------



## Urbanmech (Nov 21, 2002)

Well it seems that Heydricus is much more envious of Prisantha than she is of him.  Perhaps find some beefcake members of the He Man Heydricus Haters  to spread some rumors about the various dalliances Pris has had with them.  (Maybe use the psionic memory modification power to make sure they can stand up to an interrogation/truth magic) Or else they could use some type of polymorph magic to take Prisantha's form so that she is seen with certain undesirable people or in compromising locations.  

The Pris double could maybe be used to lure Heydricus into a trap.  He seems to always want to be around when she goes anywhere other than the Wizard school.  Or just kidnap Prisantha and use the double to lure Heydricus into a trap.     

Hm I think watching some Melrose Place would provide more ideas for trying to split Prisantha and Heydricus apart.  Magic just makes things difficult.


----------



## Rackhir (Nov 22, 2002)

A clever use of protection from divination could be used to divert scrying on to the fake Pris, by shielding the real one. I'd have to check the mechanics, but if the double had the same name and that's all they were scrying based on, it should work and provide "incontrovertable" evidence. Look for loopholes in the information magics like that.

Another example would play off of Pris's new crystal ball of seeing. True seeing does not reveal "mundane" disguises, so if you had a conspirator who fit the general form/features of Heydricus and enhanced that through conventional make ups, you could trick her into believing that Heydricus was up to something. A further double bluff would be to have the conspirator actually be polymorphed as well, so that the true seeing would reveal his "actual" form and make it look as if Heydricus was trying to disguise himself to prevent "anyone" from finding out what he was up to.

This general line of approach could also be enhanced by having the actual character captured and imprisoned, probably shrunk or something on the person who was the duplicate, to "attract" the scrying.

Another thought would be some sort of a demonically possessed _Clone_ of the character. All the Liberators have to have lost sufficent blood/flesh for the Iuzian's to have gotten enough to make a clone that could then be animated through some dark means.

In most comedy of errors romances, the plot generally hinges on three things.

1) Walking into the "room" at exactly the wrong moment.

2) A willingness to believe the worst

3) A refusal to sit down and actually talk.

Elements 1 & 2 are certainly present or easily arranged, 3 would be the toughie. I don't know exactly how much the players would be willing to go along with the formula, but perhaps if you offered one an incentive?


----------



## Capellan (Dec 3, 2002)

Reading the latest post in the story hour, it occurs to me that you really need some opposition that Dabus can't just Holy Word into oblivion 

It seems to me that, if you wanted to give the LoT a nasty time, constructs might be one way to go.  Of course, you did use flesh golems recently, didn't you?

Some other ideas:

- how well known are the LoT's backgrounds?  In other words, are the minions of Iuz going to be aware of Grandma's farm?  If so, a quick BST retaliation might be in order.  The Iuzians could pop in, kill a few people, and leave the rest a message: every time the LoT BST them, they'll BST someone the LoT care about.  Other targets include Heydricus' many conquests, random churches of Tritherion - that sort of thing.

- if you can't beat them, *be* them.  The Iuzians use a few _alter self_ spells to impersonate the LoT and dirty their reputations.  Obvious things to do include massacring innocents and extorting protection money from Tenhian villages.  Less obvious things to do include having a faux Pris engage in, uh ... "wanton behaviour" ... somewhere that the news is bound to get back to her family.  Or have a fake Heydricus boast of bedding Pris - in considerable detail - somewhere the story will get back to Anon.  The scene of a furious Anon challenging Heydricus to a duel in defence of Pris' honour could be quite entertaining.

More comments as they occur to me.


----------



## (contact) (Dec 3, 2002)

Brilliant.  I love the false Pris destroying Pris' reputation.  What would Anon think?  Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 3, 2002)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *Brilliant.  I love the false Pris destroying Pris' reputation.  What would Anon think?  Heh, heh, heh. *




I actually like the fake Heydricus idea better   I think there's more potential in "Righteous Anon Defending His Lover's Honour".  For one thing, it should be a great in game way for Heydricus to find out about Pris' "diary entry".


----------



## Barastrondo (Dec 4, 2002)

Y'know, if Anon considers sleeping with a Holy Liberator's girlfriend (not his lawful wedded wife, merely his girlfriend) blasphemy, I dunno if he'd raise arms against a Holy Liberator. (Plus, the false account of bedding Pris "in considerable detail" might actually, um, not fool Anon if his Wisdom is where it should be and if the conspirators think Prisantha is more... experienced than she was. Of course, the Iuzians might always have been scrying on Pris and Anon... you naughty people!) 

Still, even if it's not that much of a Liberators-crushing victory to have a false wanton Pris utterly crushing poor Anon's high esteem of that wonderful Enchantress of Verbobonc who just made him see life in a whole new light, it's still enough of a petty evil to make an Iuzian giggle. 

It had occurred to me earlier that if I was a member of the He Man Heydricus Haters Club, and Heydricus' conquest of my girl had left me feeling both angry and kind of impotent, I'd probably be trying to get revenge by adding Prisantha to _my_ list of conquests. It would make a slighted fellow feel better on both accounts — revenge, and _who's the studmuffin now?_ A pre-arranged fling with a false Prisantha would be perhaps not quite as satisfying (well, in a "genuine revenge" sense — we'll leave Prisantha's lack of ranks in Romance out of it), but a heck of a lot safer.

After all, Chendl's version of _Dangerous Liaisons_ features a John Malkovich who rips up giants. The average HMHHC member doesn't really want it to come to a duel.

At any rate, I'm of the opinion that false Pris (which is an excellent idea), if used, absolutely must be bad, bad, bad... we're talking "having a party and _all_ the gladiators are invited" bad. The kind of outrageous behavior that's so over-the-top, the nobility takes it totally at face value. ("Well, of course that Prisantha behaves like that — she _is_ an Enchantress, and you know what Enchantresses are like. Trafficking with Entities from Beyond and all that, you hear. Probably has that fifth-rate conjurer she travels with summoning incubi for her, I'm sure. I can only imagine the sorts of poxes she might be spreading around... dreadful behavior, really.") 

Mages are supposed to have larger-than-life reputations, after all.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 4, 2002)

Barastrondo said:
			
		

> *Y'know, if Anon considers sleeping with a Holy Liberator's girlfriend (not his lawful wedded wife, merely his girlfriend) blasphemy, I dunno if he'd raise arms against a Holy Liberator. (Plus, the false account of bedding Pris "in considerable detail" might actually, um, not fool Anon if his Wisdom is where it should be and if the conspirators think Prisantha is more... experienced than she was. Of course, the Iuzians might always have been scrying on Pris and Anon... you naughty people!) *




I agree Anon would not raise arms if he believed Heydricus and Pris were an item.  But I specifically would want Anon _not_ to believe that Pris and Heydricus were together.  The idea would be that he would think Heydricus was publically lying about Pris, and casting her name in the mud.

And from Anon's POV, I doubt a person who did that would merit any respect - Holy Liberator or no.



			
				Barastrondo said:
			
		

> *At any rate, I'm of the opinion that false Pris (which is an excellent idea), if used, absolutely must be bad, bad, bad... we're talking "having a party and all the gladiators are invited" bad. The kind of outrageous behavior that's so over-the-top, the nobility takes it totally at face value. *




Without going into details that would offend Eric's Grandmother, I suggest _I, Claudius_ as a good source of inspiration for this kind of thing.  The behaviour of Claudius' wife (Messina?), especially her "competition", would be very suitable for the kind of thing Barastrondo is suggesting.


----------



## Urbanmech (Dec 4, 2002)

I think Barastrondo has the right idea.  Sully Pris's image and maybe eventually the Crown will have to take steps to distance itself from the LoT.  Can't be supporting that kind of behavior even though they do kill Iuzans.  

I'm sure the HMHHC would be thrilled if all of a sudden Heydricus's aid is pulled out from under him.  Then again Heydricus might not even notice since you can make good money killing Iuzans and taking their stuff.

One thing that makes the Liberators different from other SH groups like the Defenders of Daybreak or Eadric and friends is that they really don't depend on or have incredibly strong ties to any kingdom.  Sure it is nice to have support from King Belvor, but these are the people who stomped through the Temple of Elemental Evil without help so they really don't need any hand holding now.  This independence makes it difficult to come up with political plots that catch the players notice. 

I keep wracking my brain for more HMHHC tatics but I just can't see Heydricus caring that much, or if he does using magic of some sort to ferret out the problem and kill it dead.  Maybe the HMHHC just needs to hire a bevy of bards through intermediaries and spread all kinds of ghastly rumors about the LoT.  

A few songs and tales about Heydricus building an army to liberate Tenh and then the rest of Greyhawk.  How Prisantha is a wanton trollop using her magic to sate her twisted needs, when she isn't out twisting the will of the people to support Heydricus.   Heydricus and Pris are helping Thromel so that they can gain control of the throne after Belvor dies (some nobles probably already think this is true).  Jespo is more dangerous than the Iuzans because he can't control his summoning of dark things, or that he doesn't intentionally to torment the local populace etc...


----------



## (contact) (Dec 5, 2002)

> Barastrondo wrote:
> *Of course, the Iuzians might always have been scrying on Pris and Anon... you naughty people!*




It didn't really translate in the logs, but the scene where Pris told Anon she could scry him at will?   So . . . damn . . . funny.  Anon looked *mortified* and quickly glanced at his palm, then at Pris, as the realization that he'd have to change his . . . er, _morning habits_ crossed his face.

THEN he said "you can?"  



> Barbrawlstrondo wrote:
> *The average HMHHC member doesn't really want it to come to a duel.*




Damn skippy, but they would LOVE to find someone who they think *could* beat Heydricus, and convince HIM that Heydricus boned his girlfriend(s)/daughter(s)/wife.



> Barbrawlstrondo also wrote:At any rate, I'm of the opinion that false Pris (which is an excellent idea), if used, absolutely must be bad, bad, bad... we're talking "having a party and all the gladiators are invited" bad. The kind of outrageous behavior that's so over-the-top, the nobility takes it totally at face value. [/b]




Hee, hee hee.



> Barbrawlstrondo went on to opine sagely:
> *I agree Anon would not raise arms if he believed Heydricus and Pris were an item. But I specifically would want Anon not to believe that Pris and Heydricus were together. The idea would be that he would think Heydricus was publically lying about Pris, and casting her name in the mud.*




It's tricky-- we (the LoT) allow so many anachronisms into our games for ease of play and humor value (like Jespo yelling "yeah-yeah, get some get some!" in his weenie little voice when his summoned lions maul somebody), that it can get a little sticky when a character like Anon suddenly wants to stand on an archaic principle of honor.  This is particularly true in a game that (on the face of it at least) eschews sexism in any form.

BUT, it is a classic fantasy and historical romance theme-- Anon, the gallant protector throwing his life away on the point of his better's sword, in order to prove his faithfulness to his lady love (alas, who loves him but little).  Heh, heh.  It is even funnier when you realize that Pris could just *disintegrate* Anon, and be done with him, but his ethos might force him to essentially kill himself so that her honor is not besmirched.

I may fudge Anon closer to this archetype in order to force a duel between him and Heydricus-- Of course, this can only happen after Heydricus finds out about Pris and Anon, when he is good and jealous.

*IF* I can get Heydricus to _fight and kill_ a cleric of Tritherion in good standing with his god, Heydricus will be an *ex*-Holy Liberator.  And that, my friends is real Rat Bastardy. 

I love the idea, and I'm going for it.  Thanks!



> The Giangantic City-Dwelling Fighting Robot said:
> *I keep wracking my brain for more HMHHC tatics but I just can't see Heydricus caring that much, or if he does using magic of some sort to ferret out the problem and kill it dead.*




That's exactly what he'd do.



> The thirteen year old spiky haired kid piloting him went on to scream:
> * Maybe the HMHHC just needs to hire a bevy of bards through intermediaries and spread all kinds of ghastly rumors about the LoT. *




I think that's perfect-- the HMHHC has always been (in my mind at least) a group of pissed-off low level aristocrats who will have to resort to behind-the-scenes machinations to get their revenge.  Was it Capellan who mentioned _Dangerous Liasons_?  That's a *perfect* template for these guys.

When Tritherion warned Heydricus about them, what he meant was "the Iuzians have met some people who can feed them personal information about you, and help set you up."

Which makes me think about this idea:  What about one of Heydricus' ladies turning into a spy for the HMHHC?  Maia is the only one that the story has spent much time with.  

What could she do to fuc-k Heydricus over-- take him up on his offer to visit Cur'ruth?  MWah

hah

hah.



> * Heydricus and Pris are helping Thromel so that they can gain control of the throne after Belvor dies (some nobles probably already think this is true)....*




PERFECT.  This will 1) be widely belived, 2) lend support to Butrain as the only likely alternate for Thrommel, and 3) Poison the Furyondian nobility against the Liberators.

By the way, am I the only one that was CACKLING EVILLY when Pris (on her own violition, I swear) SET JESPO UP to be under the sway of Butrain and Gwendolyn?  Do you think they will pass that one up?  And how long before Jespo lets it slip that Thrommel is alive and well in Tenh?  How long before they get a mole into Jespo's bed (and adventuring life)?  How long before they turn Jespo's loyalty by simply BEING NICE to him?  

<Remember, the Iuzians know that the group is in Cur'ruth, _because Jespo told Keriann_, who told the Iuzian in charge of the Cadaverous Ones.  He kept it secret in order to keep the kill for himself, but since the group did not move to find him once his undead were defeated, the Fras is now out of the bag.>


----------



## Capellan (Dec 5, 2002)

*cackle*



			
				(contact) said:
			
		

> *And I may fudge Anon closer to the "protect the lady" type in order to force a duel between him and Heydricus-- *IF* I can get Heydricus to fight and kill a cleric of Tritherion in good standing with his god, Heydricus will be an ex-Holy Liberator, and that, my friends is real Rat Bastardy.
> 
> I love the idea, and I'm going for it.  Thanks!*




You're welcome.

Of course, I'm the DM who once tricked a Paladin into cheating on his wife with a Chaotic Evil Priestess because he thought it would save the kingdom, so this is familiar territory 

For the record, the mention of _Dangerous Liaisons_ came from Barastrondo.

Oh, and ... hee ... you know another way the HMHHC could upset Heydricus?  An imposter who was, shall we say ... "incapable of completing his mission" in the bedroom.  If a bevy of women started spreading the word that the Great Heydricus was ... well, a complete flop ... I bet *that* would get his attention.

The great thing is, as far as the women know, it's all true.  And tracking down the impersonator would be almost impossible, unless the search criteria was very carefully worded.  "Find the person impersonating me" would probably turn up a bunch of actors, for instance.


----------



## (contact) (Dec 5, 2002)

> An imposter who was, shall we say ... "incapable of completing his mission" in the bedroom. If a bevy of women started spreading the word that the Great Heydricus was ... well, a complete flop ... I bet that would get his attention.




OH

MY

God.

Yes.  Perfect.


----------



## Barastrondo (Dec 5, 2002)

Piratecat's co-conspirators feed him bizarre and sinister combinations of templates, monsters, spells and magic items with the intention of creating Evils Never Yet Seen By Man. 

(contact)'s co-conspirators recommend spreading sinister rumors about Our Hero not being able to "rally his troops." 

And yet, asks my wife, who is truly the more evil? (Well, in a petty way...)

The torrent of malicious tricks is just getting all the more vicious and inspiring (hats off, Capellan, I suppose Anon's good to fight that duel after all!). I thought I wouldn't have anything more to say today, but, y'know...

— If the HMHHC would love to find someone who stood a chance against Heydricus and get them to duel, well, now you've said it, you _have_ to use that. What I would like to see is the HMHHC finding an existing Greyhawk "celebrity" to do so. Not necessarily some over-the-top legend like Robilar, but boy, if you _could_ pull off someone like Otto showing up and huffing about the honor of his ladylove... ooh, comedy. Your players (certainly Heydricus' player) seem Greyhawk-savvy enough to appreciate the Guest Appearance Your Character Really Didn't Want. 

— A perfect time for Heydricus to find out about these rumors (hell, any of them) would be the exact worst time to do anything about it; maybe something gets mentioned just before the _teleport_ goes off, leaving Heydricus good and distracted until he can get back to Chendl and find out what's going on. I imagine your own gift for comic timing will be able to find just the right place. 

— Come to think of it, the "standing on honor" aspect of Anon would actually fit really well if he keeps on kind of unwittingly being an accidental cover model for trashy romance novels; I can't help picturing him saying "Heydricus said _what?!?_" while wearing a tight pair of breeches and a blousy white shirt that's been strategically ripped. (Prisantha/false Prisantha in tears/leaning against his chest/caught in his arms optional.) Maybe that's a bit much, but... um, fear of being seen as "a bit much" hasn't seemed to be a factor either in this thread or in TOEE2.

And whenever the players get a little too close to resolving any of the social problems that are rapidly mounting, that's when you hit them with the guys who are content just to carve the Liberators up real good, just to distract them. 

My word. This thread is getting more evil than a warehouse pallet full of _Books of Vile Darkness_. Won't somebody think of the children?!?


----------



## (contact) (Dec 5, 2002)

Barastrondo said:
			
		

> *Won't somebody think of the children?!? *




You're right!  The HMHHC should bring forward several women who claim that Heydricus fathered their children!


----------



## Capellan (Dec 30, 2002)

So, looking at the latest post in the story hour, it seems that the LoT have a new bunch of mercenaries and ne'er-do-wells gunning for them.  Any additional info you can share with us for this, (contact)?

Some things to consider:
- what sort of forces would the Baroness Talnith be sending after them?
- who might the Baroness do deals with to get her revenge?
- what non-combat pressures can the Baroness bring to bear?  An unwanted and personally odious suitor for Pris might well be a good start.  As would giving lots of support to Pris' long term rival (what was her name again?)

Let us know of any particular kinds dastardliness you'd like us to inflict on your players.  I'm sure we'll be able to provide something worthwhile 

And I've shamelessly quoted you in my .sig.  Hope you don't mind!


----------



## (contact) (Dec 30, 2002)

Quote away, kind sir-- 

I have nothing concrete for the Baroness.  I've imagined that she's hired assassins to find and kill the people responsible for her son's death.

The Lord has frustrated them to an extent by killing everyone in his own organization who might rat him out, but there's no reason that given enough time, the baroness' henchpeople might show up to kick a little Liberator ass.

Mostly, I wanted to dangle the threat over Pris' head and see if she'd show any remorse for a really classically bone-headed move.  She didn't. 



I thought Pris' idea about getting to the king of Nyrond through Belvor, and hoping to make it more politically difficult for the Baroness to come after them was a really great plan.  Very crafty and subtle.


----------



## GreyShadow (Dec 30, 2002)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're right!  The HMHHC should bring forward several women who claim that Heydricus fathered their children! *




How old is Heydricus?  If he's old enough, perhaps he was ... a very naughty boy and an early starter... and he does have a son.  Say about 12 years his junior.  Perhaps a priest of Iuz or Pholtus.

Hmm... if the son was a priest of Iuz, if word got out to the HMHMMC I'm sure they could think of something to whisper in the right ears.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 30, 2002)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *I have nothing concrete for the Baroness.  I've imagined that she's hired assassins to find and kill the people responsible for her son's death.*




OK, here are some preliminary thoughts:

1.  once she knows about Pris' involvement, the Baroness should be smart enough to do some investigation into the LoT.  She should rapidly see that they are magic-reliant for combat.  Any assassins she hires should be set up to counter that.  I think I have _just_ the PrC for that 

2.  Since Pris messed with her family, maybe the Baroness will mess with Pris's.  They're pretty notable landowners by now, after all.  She might approach them about a business deal, for instance.  This could of course go sour, leading to Pris's family being carted off to debtor's prison (they could have Jespo's old cell!), or it could just be done to make Pris nervous.  

3.  maybe the Baroness has a particularly grotesque minor cousin.  She contacts Pris's family and sounds them out about an arranged marriage between Pris and cousin Igor.  Just think, a chance to join the nobility!  Of course, Pris might not be so keen as her family are.  And Heydricus and Anon are probably going to be upset as well, to say the least.

4.  continuting to pick on Pris, the Baroness could sponsor her social rival (name?).  If Pris suddenly found that her rival was being invited to all kinds of parties from which she herself was being pointedly snubbed, it might upset her somewhat.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jan 8, 2003)

You know, I read the Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil in one night. I started on the LoT the next day. I got inspired to DM again because of them. I even registered just so I could say hi. So "Hi". Oh, and I really enjoy your writing.

A couple of ideas for the stew:

The church may wish to have Heydricus make an additional contribution in the way of mentoring a young believer. After all, "Tritherion kicks ass", and of course, our man H has done his share of kicking. Who better to teach a new potential champion? Then introduce him to his new, level one paladin (or plain commoner) page. Now, you have a dependant, someone who's mostly a pain in the ass waiting to happen. Sure Heydricus can kick the crap out of most things headed his way, but it's easy leverage to make his life a little more unpleasant. 

To make things worse, his page can be female, cute, and naieve. Now we've got some complications to roll in. If she's a member of Heydricus's fanbase, she might do any number of stupid things to get his attention. If she's not combat worthy, Make sure Heydricus knows that he doesn't have to take her anywhere, just deal with her once in a while during down time. In that case, she may even get resentful for being left behind. Either way, she'd be easy prey for the HMHHC to make some machinations. After all, she'd probablly hear a few things, maybe know here Heydricus is when he goes on a mission, and I'm sure the HMHHC's got to have access to some charming people who could use her as a source of info. If she's not a member of his fanbase, she can greatly disapprove of some of his behavior, and try to reason with him. If she ends up having to put another layer of shine on his armor, she can resent him for it. And either way, she can add fule to the fire if a collision with Anon is imminent. 

Of course, Heydricus does have plenty of people working under him allready, and it'd probablly be more fun if he stepped in a mess himself, and you've allready got a potential security leak in Jespo. 

For Pris, the one thing that struck me is that, if her rival caught wind of any of this (the baroness, Anon, or Pris's reputation being dragged through the dirt), I'm sure she'd be willing to take it and run with it. She'd be a potentially powerful ally of the HMHHC, if they were ever to find out about each other. 

And about Pris's part in the murder, I think it's perfectly in character to not worry about it. She went through the Temple of Elemental Evil. How many kills does she have? How much of her time is spent around horrible bloody death? You're bound to get jaded in a situation like that. And now she's supposed to worry about some situation she wasn't even paying attention to, with some guy who was probablly in the wrong anyway, that she didn't even deal that directly with? I can see how it'd be a small thing.

Anyway, hope I said something of use in there.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 8, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *To make things worse, his page can be female, cute, and naieve.*




I _like_ ThoughtBubble.


----------



## (contact) (Jan 8, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *You know, I read the Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil in one night. I started on the LoT the next day. I got inspired to DM again because of them. *




Wow.  That is about the highest compliment anyone could pay a D&D log, I think.  Thank you.  Just be sure to keep a log of your game and post it here in the Story Hour forum.



> * I even registered just so I could say hi. So "Hi". Oh, and I really enjoy your writing.*




Thank you!  Be sure to check out the Risen Goddess story hour, it's a fun one.  The DM from the Risen Goddess and I take turns running the game, but despite the seeming incongruity of that, the campaign actually has a very tight focus.   Plus, there's dick jokes.



> *
> To make things worse, his page can be female, cute, and naieve.
> *




Done.  (Rubs hands together evilly)



> *
> and you've allready got a potential security leak in Jespo.
> *




Potential?  Jespo's the guy who tipped the Iuzians to the Liberator's presence in Tenh!



> *
> For Pris, the one thing that struck me is that, if her rival caught wind of any of this (the baroness, Anon, or Pris's reputation being dragged through the dirt), I'm sure she'd be willing to take it and run with it. She'd be a potentially powerful ally of the HMHHC, if they were ever to find out about each other. *




Except I don't really want to use Gwendolyn that way.  A) she's a social-climber pure and simple, and would consider the HMHHC as 'beneath her'.  B) She is not a bad sort, just really ambitious and vain, and kind of a dumb ass.  She is Prisantha's rival not because they are opposed, but because they are so alike.  Gwendolyn is Pris' rival by virtue of being the *other* young, beautiful, super smart wizardess protoge at the Chendl Academy.

A typical Pris and Gwendolyn interaction might go like this:

"I bought a new car today."
"Really, I bought two last week."
"Ah.  Mine, of course, is a Mercedes."
"Oh, you still drive Mercedes?  I guess the 80s *are* back."

Etcetera.



> *
> Anyway, hope I said something of use in there. *




MWAH.  And that's all I have to say about that.










(Hahahahahahahahahaha.!)


----------



## Capellan (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm ashamed I didn't think of this earlier.

The LoT have lots of enemies, right?  Many of whom are neither powerful enough to attack them personally, nor corrupt enough to assist the Iuzians or other evil force take them out.

But, as has been discussed in the story thread lately, the LoT are verging into some pretty 'grey' activities.  Assisting in assassinations (however thoughtlessly).  Doing secret deals with the Lord of Stoink.  Tolerating 'regime change' as a political expediency.

So let's say someone - the Baroness, probably, since she would be working her way to the LoT _from_ the Lord of Stoink.  Now, whoever this person is, they haven't got the resources to hire the kind of firepower needed to take down the LoT, and they don't want to deal with the bad guys.

So they go looking for heroes.

Real, honest to god, "no trafficking with villains" _heroes_.  The kind of people who do not agree that the ends justify the means.

And this person says to the heroes:

"Hey, those LoT guys.  They're doing a great job, fighting Iuz, but have you ever stopped to ask yourself what their motivation is?  Because I've found some worrying evidence that they're really just after personal power and riches.  Here are some examples ..."

Suddenly, the LoT find genuinely good-aligned groups of heroes turning up, trying to warn the Tenhians about the LoT's 'suspect' motivations.  Maybe even attempting to incite armed resistance.

How do they react?

The great thing about this is that the heroes don't even have to be anywhere near the LoT's power levels. Say a party of six 5th-7th level adventurers (or less).  The kind of people who the LoT could annihilate in a round or two.

Warning them doesn't work: heroes don't quit.  Arguing with them doesn't work: they have good evidence that the LoT _are_ suspect.  And meanwhile, the Lord of Stoink is getting agitated by the exposure, demanding a 'quick fix', or he'll take matters into his own hands.

In time, the LoT will probably find themselves with two choices: acquiesce to something that is unequivocally evil (say the murder by poison of the six adventurers and their rag tag group of followers) or finally take a stand on a moral point and work against the Lord of Stoink.

Could be fun


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 14, 2003)

Hmmm. the Baroness's son sounds like a potential recruit to the ranks of the Cadaverous Ones. Perhaps giving the forces of Iuz a wedge to start corrupting the Baroness, particularly if she gets frustrated with her inability to touch the Liberators? "Well, we can revive your son from his undeath, if you just do us a few small favors first..." It could also help explain why she hasn't had any success getting him back from the dead.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 23, 2003)

I don't suppose there's any way to have that page that ThoughtBubble suggested played by an actual (maybe additional) player fitting the description, is there?

That would rock your game, if you had anybody who could pull it off. And I don't know - it sounds like the players in LoT have a propensity to just deal with things swiftly, without a lot of plot, sometimes: "I bed Anon." "I cast the teleport." "I kill them." "We raise Thrommel."  That may not even be close, but it's the sense I get from the Story Hour and this thread, both.

It's just that ThoughtBubble's excellent idea relies on interaction, and it's a lot easier to interact (and remain true to your character) when the person to interact with is not always the DM.

{end random babble}

edited, so as not to make it seem like (contact) is not a person.


----------



## (contact) (Jan 23, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *I don't suppose there's any way to have that page that ThoughtBubble suggested played by an actual (maybe additional) player fitting the description, is there? *




There's a vauge possiblity that we might add another player in the next month or so, but even if she joins, I think she'd be pissed if I gave her a low-level character with an established personality.  On the other hand, I might ask her to Co-DM with me, and help me run NPCs, which would make your suggestion perfect.  



> *And I don't know - it sounds like the players in LoT have a propensity to just deal with things swiftly, without a lot of plot, sometimes: "I bed Anon." "I cast the teleport." "I kill them." "We raise Thrommel." *




Well, sort of, but they do actually spend a lot of time haggling about the politics and tactics and such.  Most of it's pretty dull dialouge, so I write, "The Liberators return to their stronghold, and develop a plan."  Once a target presents itself, however, they prove that they came up in Stone Cold Killer School (TOEE2).



> *edited, so as not to make it seem like (contact) is not a person. *




We are not, technically a "person", but we understand the biped's sentiment, and express the appropriate human reaction now.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jun 10, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *
> In time, the LoT will probably find themselves with two choices: acquiesce to something that is unequivocally evil (say the murder by poison of the six adventurers and their rag tag group of followers) or finally take a stand on a moral point and work against the Lord of Stoink.
> 
> Could be fun  *




You're forgetting the third option: Throw mass suggestions DC 29 at them followed by a geas or two and send them on their way to fight evil somewhere else ... 

That doesn't make it less viable an idea, though ... after all messing with innocents' minds just to cover up some less than perfect decisions aren't exactly good and certainly not lawful ...

>:>


----------



## Morrow (Jul 8, 2003)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *
> By the way, am I the only one that was CACKLING EVILLY when Pris (on her own violition, I swear) SET JESPO UP to be under the sway of Butrain and Gwendolyn?  Do you think they will pass that one up?  And how long before Jespo lets it slip that Thrommel is alive and well in Tenh?  How long before they get a mole into Jespo's bed (and adventuring life)?  How long before they turn Jespo's loyalty by simply BEING NICE to him?
> *




Hmm.  Perhaps there is more to Regda than meets the eye.  (Well, there would almost have to be, but you see where I'm going here. )

Morrow


----------



## (contact) (Jul 8, 2003)

Maybe one of these days Barastrondo will mosey on by and tell us what his take on Regda is.


----------



## (contact) (Jul 8, 2003)

Barastrondo said:
			
		

> *Piratecat's co-conspirators feed him bizarre and sinister combinations of templates, monsters, spells and magic items with the intention of creating Evils Never Yet Seen By Man.
> 
> (contact)'s co-conspirators recommend spreading sinister rumors about Our Hero not being able to "rally his troops."*




And I totally got that dig in too last session, just before the Big Climactic Encounter.

Thanks to all!  The He-Man-Heydricus-Haters-Club strikes again!


----------



## Barastrondo (Jul 9, 2003)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *Maybe one of these days Barastrondo will mosey on by and tell us what his take on Regda is. *




Yeah, well, the trouble with sharing your conspiracy theories is that you look like a Butrain when they don't turn out to be true.

_Nonetheless_, I still think that, this being Greyhawk and all — the default PHB setting (in a manner of speaking) and therefore home to the D&D iconics, that _maybe_ one of the iconic characters _just happened_ to accidentally don one of the Old School cursed items lying around. (And I know (contact) likes Old School.)

And then said iconic decided she felt a lot more comfortable that way. A lot more... free. Why, even fell in love. 

That's presuming, of course, that a cursed item was involved at all, and not just a clever Disguise check. (Hey, some fighters will spend points on cross-class skills.) Lord knows, there seemed to be enough "man-hands" hints that I felt halfway sure Jespo was going to find himself playing the Forrest Whittaker part come his wedding night. (And I know (contact) likes to be cruel to his former PCs.) 

Yeah, I know. I'm the only one who thinks of things like this. Of course, my wife tells me it's because I'm the kind of gamer who enjoys _Priscilla, Queen of the Desert_ more than _The Matrix_, so that's my excuse.


----------



## (contact) (Jul 9, 2003)

. . . you say, _wife_?


----------



## Barastrondo (Jul 9, 2003)

(contact) said:
			
		

> *. . . you say, wife? *




Of course, she being an ill-tempered and very real person, it is probably less safe for you to speculate about her than it is for me to speculate about Regda. Mr. Artist.


----------



## (contact) (Jul 9, 2003)

. . . DOGFOOD?!?!?!  DOGFOOOD!!!!!!

[/Caddyshack]


----------



## (contact) (Jul 9, 2003)

Barastrondo said:
			
		

> *Yeah, well, the trouble with sharing your conspiracy theories is that you look like a Butrain when they don't turn out to be true.*



*

Except that *this* thread is sort of like the Illuminati's Old Boy's Club.  Pull up a highbacked leather chair, and light your cigar with Argentinian currency. (In fact, light it twice.)

This is the thread where conspiracy theories go from "wouldn't it be great if . . ." to "everything is proceeding according to plan, master."*


----------



## Morrow (Jul 9, 2003)

Barastrondo said:
			
		

> *
> Nonetheless, I still think that, this being Greyhawk and all — the default PHB setting (in a manner of speaking) and therefore home to the D&D iconics, that maybe one of the iconic characters just happened to accidentally don one of the Old School cursed items lying around. (And I know (contact) likes Old School.)
> 
> And then said iconic decided she felt a lot more comfortable that way. A lot more... free. Why, even fell in love.
> ...




*Silence*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*The sound of a palm connecting solidly with a forehead.*

Oh, REGDA!

Thanks for the cliffsnotes.  Some of us back here in the cheap seats need all the help we can get.

Morrow


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Jul 21, 2003)

yeah, i think's "she's" a girdle boy too.  even the bow and greatsword are iconic.


----------



## (contact) (Feb 25, 2004)

You guys rock, by the way.


----------



## Snoweel (Feb 25, 2004)

No dude.

*YUO* rock.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 25, 2004)

Ding! It took me a minute, but I formulated a guess:

Tau is the New Herald of an ancient Tenha God resurrected.


----------



## (contact) (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks, Snoweel.  DPDX-- you're right.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 25, 2004)

I love this game. I love this story hour. And I only wish I didn't live on the other side of the country.


----------



## Snoweel (Feb 25, 2004)

Count yourself lucky.

Some of us live on the other side of the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Vargo (Feb 25, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I love this game. I love this story hour. And I only wish I didn't live on the other side of the country.




Why don't you create a Wizard character, and have somebody guest DM your game?  That would do the trick, methinks...


----------



## (contact) (Mar 9, 2004)

Okay.  The next big series of Liberators adventures are going to take place in the dungeons of Dorraka itself.  The mold from which the Temple of Elemental Evil was cast.  The Big Bad.

Now, I know *why* Iuz will not just manifest to wipe out the PCs.  He will be actually prevented by Cruel Circumstance from doing so.  But what I would love help on are what kinds of things would be in Greyhawk's Worst Dungeon?

Any help or ideas will be appreciated, 3.5e stats will be worshipped.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## DMScott (Mar 9, 2004)

Are the Liberators epic level yet, or a bit below that? I'd imagine that as a legacy of being fiend haven on Greyhawk for so long, the place would be crawling with half-fiends and planetouched - probably lots of unique vileness.


----------



## CrusadeDave (Mar 9, 2004)

(contact) said:
			
		

> Okay.  The next big series of Liberators adventures are going to take place in the dungeons of Dorraka itself.  The mold from which the Temple of Elemental Evil was cast.  The Big Bad.
> 
> Now, I know *why* Iuz will not just manifest to wipe out the PCs.  He will be actually prevented by Cruel Circumstance from doing so.  But what I would love help on are what kinds of things would be in Greyhawk's Worst Dungeon?
> 
> Any help or ideas will be appreciated, 3.5e stats will be worshipped.  Thanks in advance!




I guess I need a little bit of information regarding the basic theme you're looking for. I'm sure there's some reason the Liberators are Teleporting in to Kick Butt and Take Names. Does this have to do with the stolen Emotes? Crossing out more names on the List? Going in to raid the Old One's treasury? Looking for Thrommel's body (Again)?

It seems like your group has done the Undead Dwarves making the ultimate trap infested dungeon in the Great Delve. So I don't think you're looking for just an excuse for endless traps. But if you don't mind, I love having cursed Dwarven Ghosts make the ultimate trap pit. Although a neat twist on this would be to have the Old One warp an oath taken by Celestials, cursing them to haunt his dungeon. 

Personally, I'm all for seeing the Liberators waste some things I haven't seen them waste in a while. How about multiple elder Dragons? We haven't seen them go against tons of Undead in a while. 
What about more Psionic Artifacts like the Dreaming stone? What if the dungeon _was_ a Psionic Artifact? I know time loops are a matter of personal taste, as are 4 dimensional dungeons, but I love 'em. What about Dead Magic Zones, Wild Magic Zones, and other nefarious things to keep Pris/Gwendolyn/and Jespo a bit in check. 

I'm sure you have an idea what's at the bottom of said Dungeon that the Liberators are after. Perhaps that will help us create some evil ideas for you. If you can drop some hints about themes you're looking for.


----------



## (contact) (Mar 9, 2004)

DMScott said:
			
		

> Are the Liberators epic level yet, or a bit below that?



Heydricus is our highest level PC, at 20th.  The Liberators will hit epic levels during this dungeon methinks. 


			
				CrusadeDave said:
			
		

> Does this have to do with the stolen Emotes?



Yes!


			
				CrusadeDave said:
			
		

> Crossing out more names on the List?



Why, Yes.


			
				CrusadeDave said:
			
		

> Going in to raid the Old One's treasury?



Now that you mention it . . .yes.


			
				CrusadeDave said:
			
		

> Looking for Thrommel's body (Again)?



I hadn’t considered that.  But . . . yes!


			
				CrusadeDave said:
			
		

> I love having cursed Dwarven Ghosts make the ultimate trap pit. Although a neat twist on this would be to have the Old One warp an oath taken by Celestials, cursing them to haunt his dungeon.



I think both of those ideas kick ass.  This is Greyhawk, so any old-school dungeonific tropes would fit here.


			
				CrusadeDave said:
			
		

> What about more Psionic Artifacts like the Dreaming stone? What if the dungeon _was_ a Psionic Artifact?



Six of the Seven Stones will be there.  The Bleeding Stone was driven away by the PCs, and the Iuzians haven’t re-found it yet.


			
				CrusadeDave said:
			
		

> I'm sure you have an idea what's at the bottom of said Dungeon that the Liberators are after.



You overestimate me, sir.


----------



## Whitey (Mar 9, 2004)

What a great opportunity.

Here we get a chance to show our appreciation for a finely written story hour, and by extension the players that play it, by making a contribution ourselves.  It's what a community forum like this is all about - being able to make meaningful and constructive input that betters not only the game in question but the whole great tapestry of gamers. It's the satisfaction of providing that little seed, that inspiration, that shows we care.

And the bloodlust.  Sweet, sweet bloodlust.    

This is supposed to be original Tomb of Horrors style horrible, right?  Back to the 80% fatality rate the party had in ToEE+20?  No problem.  Whitey's got scores of hostiles with 3.5 stats, some encounter mapping, and on and on.  Plus some questions that only someone behind the DM screen can answer - just Email all this along?


----------



## Capellan (Mar 9, 2004)

Some fun things might include:

- alternate versions of the PCs (reversed sex, or all mindflayers, or other 1st Ed-esque whimsy)
- bugs.  really _big_ bugs.  bugs are fun
- Myconids.  No dungeon is complete without a completely wacky bit of ecology, and Myconids have hallucinogenic spores.  Whee!!
- stuff for Pris to enchant (since you've used lots of constructs lately)
- a chess puzzle, where the solution is to kill the  out of all the pieces (because, this is, after all, the LoT)

More as and when I think of them.


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 9, 2004)

How about a nice little "Escape from NY" style action, where the LoT get captured/shunted/t-ported into the Old One's personal prison and have to fight their way out? Perhaps even the place he was imprisoned and once they get out, then they find out that some key itemish thing is actually buried back there and they have to go back again...

A classic little trick to confuse the players is to give a monster the form of something they are familiar with but the stats/powers of something completely different. An oger that's essentially a gelatinous cube. Or just give them a radically different appearence.

There are a lot of other types of creatures that I don't remember the LoT dealing with, such as extraplanars. I always liked the Githyanki for example. An interesting twist to things involving them could be that they are also out to destroy Iuz, but because they want something from/out of Iuz that they need for a fiendish plot of their own. So do the LoT help them out and stop them later or try to save Iuz, so they can kill him themselves. Might be best for a climatic event though.

Sounds like a terrific adventure is cooking for the LoT, though there is going to be at least one substantial difference from the old TToEE2. With the levels of magic they have, death is really little more than an inconvenience, short of a TPK and with clones even that looses much of it's sting. So any thoughts on how to keep the meatgrinder feel, not to mention sources of fresh meat? Epic level characters can't be too thick on the ground.


----------



## CrusadeDave (Mar 9, 2004)

*Another Idea for the Liberators*

Other Evil ideas:

Now that Prisantha and Heydricus have started openly flirting, have they consumated their courtship yet? Because if they haven't yet, this would be a perfect time for some unicorns to show up and be disinterested in Pris, alerting Heydricus of a certain farm boy back in Pris's home town.....

Other things the LoT haven't yet killed the **** out of yet: An Order of Monks, perhaps tied into my oath-bound celestial idea; A demon hit squad as punishment for taking out Prazrael's spy in Dorraka, I'm sort of partial to vampires, especially since the LoT don't have a Cleric at the moment, how about a squadron of Half-Dragon Blackguards, nothing like starting off a combat with 8-10 breath attacks.

What if the Liberators did something right before they _became the clones_, that they don't have any memory of, like entered into some kind of unholy alliance, or mindlessly agreed to go get/do something. Perhaps with an agent of Iuz on the inside? 

Still thinking about an overridding dungeon theme...


----------



## (contact) (Mar 9, 2004)

Whitey said:
			
		

> Whitey's got scores of hostiles with 3.5 stats, some encounter mapping, and on and on.  Plus some questions that only someone behind the DM screen can answer - just Email all this along?



Yes, please!  cklarock at hotmail.com.  If you've got anything larger than 1MB, hotmail will bounce it, but I can send you another addy.

Address your questions here, so the other mad geniuses plotting my game can see.  

Thanks, fellas (if, in fact, you are fellas)-- this kicks ass.


----------



## (contact) (Mar 9, 2004)

If you are curious what I have so far, I put a document online.  It probably goes without saying that this .doc has some major spoilers, so I won't say it.  If any of you can't read .doc format files, let me know, and I'll get you an .rtf.

http://home.earthlink.net/~cklarock2/downloads/Dorraka.doc


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 10, 2004)

> –	Vayne:  Human male Wizard 17*




This one interests me  Got any details? I'll see if I can come up with some stats.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Mar 10, 2004)

Fifty Bodaks arrayed in ranks only a few feet from the entrance to a room. An entrance that is (naturally) covered by a version Otiluke's Dispelling Screen that mirrors Greater Dispelling.

That'll be fifty fort saves please.
"I've got Death Ward up so I don't need to make that; I charge!"
Hmmm. That wall dispels the death ward, that'll be fifty fort saves please.

A variation on the head of Vecna: a trapped and hidden chest secreted in the depths of the dungeon. Inside, a single mummified eye. It doesn't radiate magic. But it was so well guarded... well, I guess the only way to find out is to try it.

A variation on the water filling room tap: a room the exact size and shape of an anti-magic shell with an anti-magic shell/Wall of force (right outside the antimagic shell to prevent egress) on the far door. When the anti-magic shell goes off and the walls of force close off egress, the room slowly fills with water... and fiendish advanced electric eels. Or it could fill up with ochre jellies or green slime instead of water. No need to go easy on the Liberators after all.

A variation on the old sphere of annihilation in the dragon's mouth portal trick. Or maybe just re-use that one.

Mirrors of opposition.


----------



## Schmoe (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey (contact), your minions of Iuz are missing two basic ingredients - rogues and orcs!  You'd think that there would be at least one powerful orc warlord among Iuz's humanoid legions, and nothing goes better with a scheming deity than rogues.

Anyway, I'm going to get to work on Null and see what I can come up with.  Something about an Acolyte of the Skin says "smile!" to me.  What are your feelings on third party material (feats, spells, etc)?


----------



## (contact) (Mar 10, 2004)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> Hey (contact), your minions of Iuz are missing two basic ingredients - rogues and orcs!  You'd think that there would be at least one powerful orc warlord among Iuz's humanoid legions, and nothing goes better with a scheming deity than rogues.




You are quite right.  I have a few rogue skinless ones in the dungeon already, but . . . what happened to the skin?  I bet Null knows.


----------



## (contact) (Mar 10, 2004)

Capellan signed on for Marynnek and Jumper, so that leaves us with:

*Accounted for:*
Marynnek: Human male Cleric 8 / Warpriest 10 (Capellan’s build)
Vayne:  Human male Wizard 17 (That Darn Cat build)
Jumper:  Male Human Illusionist 10 / Alienist 8 (Capellan’s build)
Faustal: Male half-fiend half-Rakshasa Sorcerer 11 (Whitey's build)
Panshazek: Human male Something (14 class levels) (the real Panshazek has been _ressurected_.) (Whitey's build)

*Open:*
Kermin Mind-Bender: Male tiefling Enchanter 18

*Finished:*
Aletha: Female drow Cleric 12/Divine Disciple 5/Heirophant 2
Halga: Human female Cleric of Iuz 8 / Contemplative 10
Null: Human male Sorcerer 11/Acolyte of the Skin 5 (Schmoe build)

*Dead: (*coughcough*)*
Cranzer of Riftcrag: Human male Wizard 15 (RIP)
Martek: Human male lich Cleric 13 (RIP)
Maskeylene: Human male hollow one Sorcerer 13 (RIP)
Zinvellon: Male human Cleric 14 (RIP)


----------



## Schmoe (Mar 10, 2004)

*Null*

I came up with some background material for him.  Feel free to discard whatever doesn't suit your vision of Null.  Also, I apologize in advance that my stat block doesn't conform to what you use.  This is based off a template that I use and find handy.

One last note, I didn't create the stats for Null's familiar, Mr. Black.  Sorry, but considering how much attention familiars get in the LoT, I figured it probably isn't necessary.


*Null*, Chaotic Evil (CR 16)
Human, Sorcerer 11/Acolyte of the Skin 5
*HD*: 11d4+5d4+32 (78 HP)
*Init*: +8
*Speed*: 30’
*AC*:  19 (+4 Dex, +2 Natural, +3 Armor)
*BAB*: +7/+2
*Attacks*: Ray, +12 ranged touch;  Staff of Transmutation, +6 melee
*Damage*: Ray, various;  Staff of Transmutation, 1d6-1
*Special*: Spells (CL 13), Familiar (Cat – Mr. Black), Wear Fiend*, Flame Resistant (Fire Resistance 20), Fiendish Glare, Fiendish Knowledge*, Skin Adaptation*, Darkvision 120’, Poison 2/day (CL 16, DC 20)
*Saves*: Fort +10  Ref +11  Will +16
*Abilities*: Str 8  Dex 16 (18) Con 15  Int 11  Wis 10  Cha 18 (22) 
*Skills* (42 Sorcerer, 15 Acolyte): Spellcraft +8, Knowledge Planes +11, Knowledge Arcana +4, Concentration +20, Intimidate +16 (+18 vs. Evil), Bluff +12, Diplomacy +6 (+8 vs. Evil), Move Silently +7
*Feats* (8): Evil Brand (BoVD), Maximize Spell, Violate Spell – Magic Missile (BoVD), Silent Spell, Eschew Materials, Weapon Focus – Rays, Iron Will, Improved Initiative

*Equipment* (77k): Bracers of Armor +3, Cloak of Charisma +4, Gloves of Dexterity +2, Vest of Resistance +3, Ring of Counterspells (Feeblemind!), Scrolls (Summon Monster IX, Demand), Staff of Transmutation (20 charges), approximately 2000 gp in assorted gems and knick-knacks.

*Spells* (CL 13, DC 14+level): 6/8/8/7/7/7/5

*Spells Known*:
	0th – pick ‘em
	1st – Shield, Protection from Good, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Disguise Self
	2nd – See Invisibility, False Life, Detect Thoughts, Scorching Ray, Knock
	3rd – Fly, Lightning Bolt, Stinking Cloud, Dispel Magic
	4th – Enervation, Greater Invisibility, Black Tentacles, Dimension Door
	5th – Waves of Fatigue, Wall of Stone, Telekinesis
	6th – Disintegrate, Acid Fog


Fiendish Glare (Su): Once per day, standard action, 1 target, 100’.  Will DC 20 or suffer (-2 attack, damage, saves) for 10 minutes.  Foes with <151 HP are also stunned, based on their HP.  1-50 HP: 3d4 rounds; 51-100 HP: 2d4 rounds; 101-150 HP: 1d4 rounds. 

Buff Suite (up to 5 rounds):  Greater Invisibility, Fly, Protection from Good, False Life, See Invisibility

Null is a coward and a bully, in a depraved sort of way.  Possessed of deep-rooted feelings of inferiority brought on by a cruel upbringing, he learned to turn his anger toward the meek and innocent at a tender age.  It wasn’t until he was at least 8 years old before he murdered his first victim, his younger brother, who had somehow found the affection of their parents when Null had not.  By the time adolescence had come around, Null’s parents were also by the wayside, and he was well on his way to rising toward the Greater Boneheart of Iuz.

The concept of a stand-up fight is foreign to Null.  The man cum demon has no false pride, and he long ago learned that it is better to cast Silenced Violated Magic Missiles when least expected while Flying Invisibly, than it is to get your face beaten in.  He is fond of using Mr. Black, his feline familiar, to scout opponents, so that he can prepare a suitable demise for them.  He never attacks without first having cast Greater Invisibility and Fly, unless circumstances are absolutely dire.  His favored tactics, in order of preference, are:

0.  Run (or Dimension Door) away.  If the opponents haven’t noticed you, then choose one of the other options.

1.  Cast a Silenced Black Tentacles spell.  Follow with Acid Fog (if faced with many hardy warriors) or Stinking Cloud (if faced with many pansy spellcasters).  Follow that with Waves of Fatigue.  Pick off any who escape with Disintegrate (if a spellcaster), or use Telekinesis to drop them back into the killing zone (if a fighter-type).  Run away and try again.

2.  Use hit-and-run attacks to nullify the greatest threat.  Maximized Scorching Rays (72 pts damage) for mages.  Rays of Enfeeblement for warriors.  Enervations for everyone.  Violated Magic Missiles for everyone.  Run away and try again.

When Null isn’t fending off the hordes of do-gooders and always-do-wells that descend on Doraka like a plague, he is busy intimidating the locals and torturing innocents.  He especially enjoys slowly removing the eyes from helpless victims, but he is always careful not to let the blood spurt on him.  The underlings of Doraka speak in hushed whispers about the terrible “demon sorcerer”, and most of the mysterious disappearances are attributed to him at one point or another (in addition to the numerous other entities believed to spirit away “innocents” in the night).  Null has no friends, and even the other members of the Boneheart generally find him “creepy, and not quite right.”  Still, his favor with Iuz is undisputed, and none dare cross him openly, for fear that they, too might disappear.


----------



## Whitey (Mar 10, 2004)

Consider this a sign-up for any hostile that's not signed up for yet.

Faustal looks pretty interesting - not to mention being what's colloquially known as 'pain up off the hook'.  That or Panzashek Jr.

As for questions:
What are the final dispositions of Heroes of the Temple who aren't current Liberators?  That group would include Gnomer, C'min, Ethel, Ren Qi, Thrommel sort of, plus the mysterious Diviner of Mittrik and Sweet Pea?

In part 21, the Post of Vile Exposition, we hear about Grazzt cultists lead by one Malcolm.  Whatever happened to them?  If they're just hangin' out now, can Whitey have 'em?  Ditto for the Prazraeloids and Zuggtomites.

Also in part 21, we also hear about Lolth cultists lead by Laera.  Are these in any way connected with drow gal Aletha?  Did Whitey just spoil a plot point in asking this?    

Most importantly, there's someone named Sasha mentioned in part 12 of ToEE.  This just an affectionate nickname for Prisantha?  A typo?  Jespo wishing for a 'Sasha' in his life?
More to come in the Email - tenacious monsters, devious plots, and the bloodlust.


----------



## (contact) (Mar 10, 2004)

Ah.  Null.



			
				Schmoe said:
			
		

> 0. Run (or Dimension Door) away.



Ha hahahaha



			
				Whitey said:
			
		

> Consider this a sign-up for any hostile that's not signed up for yet.
> 
> Faustal looks pretty interesting - not to mention being what's colloquially known as 'pain up off the hook'. That or Panzashek Jr.




Faustal and Panzahek are yours.



			
				Whitey said:
			
		

> As for questions:
> What are the final dispositions of Heroes of the Temple who aren't current Liberators? That group would include Gnomer, C'min, Ethel, Ren Qi, Thrommel sort of, plus the mysterious Diviner of Mittrik and Sweet Pea?




Gnomer-- killed by Iuzian assassins.
C'min-- working with Elenthal against the Lord of Stoink
Ethel-- killed by Iuzian assassins.
Ren Qi-- killed by Iuzian assassins.
Thrommel--Busy being the Prince of Furyondy.
The diviner of Mittrik-- trying without success to get an audience with Prisantha.
Sweet Pea--lurking deep within the Veseve forest, killing orcs full-time.



			
				Whitey said:
			
		

> In part 21, the Post of Vile Exposition, we hear about Grazzt cultists lead by one Malcolm. Whatever happened to them?




We killed most of their goons, and the leaders fled.



			
				Whitey said:
			
		

> If they're just hangin' out now, can Whitey have 'em? Ditto for the Prazraeloids and Zuggtomites.




Hey, they're yours.  



> Also in part 21, we also hear about Lolth cultists lead by Laera. Are these in any way connected with drow gal Aletha?




Vaugely.  If I remember the Greyhawk canon correctly, Matron Banere, the big bad Lolth priestess from D1-3 is assumed to be working on Aletha, trying to put together some kind of deal between Iuz and Lolth.  Unfortunately for her (and the rest of the spider-licking freaks) they have all either converted to the worship of Kiransalee, some other wicked god(dess), or lost their spells altogether.



			
				Whitey said:
			
		

> Did Whitey just spoil a plot point in asking this?




This thread is all about the spoilers.



			
				Whitey said:
			
		

> Most importantly, there's someone named Sasha mentioned in part 12 of ToEE. This just an affectionate nickname for Prisantha? A typo? Jespo wishing for a 'Sasha' in his life?




Sasha is Prisantha's familiar-- a very fuzzy and sweet kitten (now a cat, I suppose).


----------



## (contact) (Mar 10, 2004)

Null is *beautiful*.  I appreciate the section on his tactics, as well.  Now, I promise you that I will underplay him to the point of ensuring that he spends less time in-game than I will spend typing this message, but what I think is really neat is that if I remember to use his tactical approach), these NPCs won't be acting like "(contact) bad guys."  

It should give my players a subtle sense that Something Is Not Right Here, and I think it will really add to the fun for them.

Great stuff, thanks!


----------



## Schmoe (Mar 11, 2004)

(contact) said:
			
		

> Null is *beautiful*.  I appreciate the section on his tactics, as well.




*blush*  You're too kind.  



> Now, I promise you that I will underplay him to the point of ensuring that he spends less time in-game than I will spend typing this message,




Heh.  I realized after I typed up his personality that his role in the story, if he even appears at all, will probably go something like this:

"A mysterious stranger with slick greenish skin, a thinly trimmed mustache, and filed teeth looks up from his desk in surprise as the Liberators burst into his chamber.  Then Heydricus kills the sh*t out of him."

Remember kids, evil doesn't pay (they get in free).

With any luck though, maybe his unexpected ambushes can prove to be a thorn in the party's side.



> Great stuff, thanks!




My pleasure.


----------



## Whitey (Mar 12, 2004)

'Cause everybody was waiting on the next member of the Fiend Dream Team:
Faustal
Half fiend Rakshasa sorcerer 11
CR 24 medium Outsider
HD: 11d4+7d8+90 155 hp
Init: +12
speed: 40ft, fly 40 ft (average) 
AC: 35 (+8 Dex, +10 natural, +7 armor), touch 18, flatfooted 27
BAB: +12/7, grapple +16
Attacks: longsword 1d8+8 or claw 1d6+4
Special Abilities: Detect thoughts (DC 22), change shape, smite good +20, fly.
Spell-like abilities: 3/day - darkness, poison (DC 23), unholy aura (DC 28).  1/day - desecrate, unholy blight (DC 25), contagion (DC 24), blasphemy, unhallow, horrid wilting (DC 28), summon monster IX, destruction (DC 27).  These save DCs are Cha based.  Ouch.
Special qualities: DR 15/good and piercing, SR 38, immunity to poison, acid, cold, fire, electricity resistance 10, darkvision 60ft

Saves: Fort +15, Ref +16, Will +15.
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 22+4, Con 20, Int 20, Wis 16, Cha 23+7
Feats: Improved Initiative, Great Fortitude, Combat Casting, Lace Spell (unholy), Eschew Materials, Defensive Fighter, Empower SLA.
Skills: Bluff +27 Concentration +19 Diplomacy +17 Disguise +27 Forgery +10 Gather Information +15 Intimidate +19 Knowledge (arcana) +19 Knowledge (history) +10 Knowledge (religion) +10 Listen +16 Move Silently +21 Search +12 Sense Motive +16 Sleight of Hand +15 Spellcraft +21 Spot +16 Use Magic Device +15.
Faustal gets a +4 racial bonus on Bluff checks, and a further +4 if he can detect the target's thoughts.
Faustal gets a +4 racial bonus on Disguise checks, and a further +10 if he uses _change shape_.  Ouch.
Someone may have to double-check the skill ranks - the generator tends to tweak out with characters like this.  

Spells known: 9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/2, Spells per day: 6/9/9/8/8/8/8/7/5.
Cantrips  (DC 20): arcane mark, dancing lights, detect magic, ghost sound, mending, message, prestidigitation, read magic, touch of fatigue.
1st level (DC 21): charm person, identify, magic missle, protection from law, shield.
2nd level (DC 22): bear's endurance, dissonant chant, locate object, shatter, touch of idiocy.
3rd level (DC 23): protection from energy, ray of exhaustion, sound lance, suggestion.
4th level (DC 24): confusion, dimension door, greater invisibility, phantasmal killer.
5th level (DC 25): baleful polymorph, dominate person, magic jar, teleport.
6th level (DC 26): contingency, globe of invulnerability, greater dispelling.
7th level (DC 27): limited wish, spell turning, vision.
8th level (DC 28): moment of prescience, trap the soul.
Note that the DCs do NOT include the bonus from Lace Spell.

Gear of note: +4 defending longsword, rod of withering, clothborne half plate armor, amulet of proof against detection and location, cloak of charisma +4, gloves of dexterity +4, tome of leadership and influence +3 (used), dust of appearance, bead of force, plus a pile of scrolls (pick your favorites). 

Faustal basically has two tactics, depending on the situation:
1 - Use his shapechange ability and spells like _charm_ to baffle and perplex the party.  He tosses in the necromantic effects liberally to deplete their saves until he can uncork the big stuff like _baleful polymorph_ and _destruction_.  Besides, he's a sadistic weed, and enjoys that little game. Using _moment of prescience_  gives him +48 on Bluff checks and +54 on Disguise checks.  That's disgusting.   

2 - If they make him angry, he waits for their arrival with _bear's endurance, unholy aura, shield, protection from energy, contingent magic jar or teleport_ running, and doesn't play around.  With those buffs running, defensive casting, and a +3 bonus from the sword he has AC 50.  Then he flies around tossing _empowered horrid wilting_ and using inappropriate language.

Melee combat isn't really his thing.  Normally his second iterative attack is a _empowered poisoned_ claw or _smiting contagion_, or a slap with his Rod.  When he kills someone, it's usually from them blowing a save or succumbing to ability damage.  When he gets the opportunity, he has opponents wound or kill each other under the influence of his spells or Bluffs.

Faustal is the ultimate misanthrope - people are just upright bags of meat to him, amusing to toy with, but earning no compassion or empathy.  The same goes for Iuz's followers.  He's been spying on the group ever since they finished cleaning the Temple's gore off their boots, using his shapechange, detect thoughts, and spells to cause havoc.  Faustal is the manipulator, the mastermind, and has been sowing dissention and exploting every vice for years now.  Why?  It amuses him.  All the misery, the strife, and the things that make strong folk weep make him smile.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 12, 2004)

Marynnek is not _quite_ finished, but I couldn't resist sharing this part of his stat block 

Spirited Charge & Full Power attack, after buffs: "Reaver" +1 adamantine unholy shock falchion +27 melee (2d4+26, 15-20/x2; plus 1d6 electricity plus 2d6 unholy plus 1d6 sneak attack plus poison plus an additional 2d4+26 for the spirited charge feat)


----------



## Snoweel (Mar 12, 2004)

Capellan said:
			
		

> - a chess puzzle, where the solution is to kill the  out of all the pieces




I absolutely love this.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey, (contact), would you like a villain using the new Hexblade class from _Complete Warrior_? It'll have to wait a couple of weeks (I'm about to leave for vacation), but it might be fun to drop something completely different on the Liberators.


----------



## (contact) (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes.  Yes I would.


----------



## qstor (Mar 12, 2004)

*gettting in on this late*

Do you have City of Skulls for 2e? You could use some of the material from there.

Mike


----------



## (contact) (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't have it-- I've seen it, but all I have to work with is the 3e Greyhawk book.


----------



## CrusadeDave (Mar 12, 2004)

*IC reason for a superbly detailed Killer Away Team*

(contact), great update today, by the way.  

I noticed the little throw away line about no one ever caring about Mialec's minutes.

Wouldn't it be the perfect cover if the BAD GUYS stole Mialec's notes. I'm assuming she takes notes of all the debriefings after every Scry-Buff-Teleport. That's got to be the best source of intelligence the Iuzians could ever get on the tactics and weaknesses of the Liberators. 

If you wanted to introduce this, you could play it like a similar situation appeared in DC comics', Justice League of America. Ra's Al-Ghul hacked into the Batcomputer and stole of all Batman's secret contingency musings on how to kill Superman, the Flash, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, Aquaman etc. It wasn't focused on high powered ways to kill them, but the most creative way to put them at a lethal disadvantage.

For example: Aquaman got mesmerized to be afraid of water. Except he needs water to breathe. Flash got hit with a drug that made his heart rate rise, so he couldn't stop vibrating through solid objects. Green Lantern was given Vertigo, so he couldn't use his Power Ring, no matter how much he wanted to.

This would be the perfect reason why all the hit squads we're building for you, suddenly have tactics that play on both the Liberator's physical weaknesses and their emotional ones. Why is Regda charging that Ooze that she can't possibly damage with her Slashing Weapon? Cause it's been covered by an illusion of something choking the life out of Jespo.  Why won't Lucius try to assasinate any of the most feasible targets? Cause he thinks they're all wearing holy symbols of St. Cuthbert, which means he can't really waste them, cause he's deferrent. Make all of the mook fighters disguised, not magically, like Anon. Make Anon mentally dominated by someone else, and disguise him as the enchanter/leader of the Anon army. 

And of course these combats are against creatures with pathetically low CP's so they get no decent loot and no XP. This indicates that the bad guys are now going to stop pulling punches and hit below the belt, since they're running out of decent statted people to punch back with.

Unless you have something more sinister in mind with Mialec....


----------



## (contact) (Mar 12, 2004)

Mialec was just a hot young(er) secretary I inserted to light a fire under Prisantha's ass.  She picked up Gwendolyn shortly thereafter which did the trick, and the Mialec subplot died from lack of attention.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Mar 13, 2004)

(contact) said:
			
		

> Mialec was just a hot young(er) secretary I inserted to light a fire under Prisantha's ass.  She picked up Gwendolyn shortly thereafter which did the trick, and the Mialec subplot died from lack of attention.




While we're at it, Anon's has HAD to have been causing trouble, right? Right? How long has he been off camera?

Poor dead subplots.


----------



## (contact) (Mar 13, 2004)

Anon is not the cause trouble type.  He hero worships Tritherion's Liberator, and would never dare step in.  Of course, Pris assured him that she wasn't involved with Heydricus when she . . . _became undesireable to unicorns_.

Now, inserting Anon isn't really any good until H and Pris confirm that they've finally . . . _become even less likely candidates for sacrifice_, and they have both been super cagey so far.


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey (contact), I know you are asking for Boneheart members to be stated up, but is there any need for some of the other "things" lurking in their dungeons to be created?  Like say an advanced half-fiendish Nightmare Beast pet of one of the Boneheart?  Or maybe it could serve as a mount to some undead champion to Iuz, since the undead wouldn't be bothered by it's nightmare ability.


----------



## (contact) (Mar 17, 2004)

Absolutely.  _Breeng it awn_.

Keep in mind that the Liberators are a big band of characters ranging from 16-20th level.  They should level one to three times in this dungeon, unless they absolutely hate it.  So a CR 16 anything is going to be sword-fodder.  A really tough fight for them should probably be CR 21-23.

I also really appreciate the "set-up" ideas, like the Bodak room, or some  of the other fiendish death traps that lie in wait within Iuz' home because . . . uh . . . because . . . THEY CAN!


----------



## Capellan (Mar 17, 2004)

Have you considered a cloaker monk?  Or a gnomish necromancer?  One can never have enough gnomish necromancers.  Plus, there are a very satisfying number of 'no saving throw' spells in that particular school 

Also, I think you need to include a century worm, if only for the poetic justice of Heydricus being attacked by creature that looks like an enormous male organ.

CR16 is sword-fodder?  Methinks poor old Marynnek and Jumper won't last too long, then ...


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Mar 17, 2004)

Here's another thought for a situation:

A locked etherstone (stone fully present on both the material and ethereal plane and thus not susceptible to blink, etc) chest in a treasure room. It is, of course, trapped. (DC 34 search/Disable Mordenkeinen's Disjunction trap). Inside is a very attractive looking widget. Perhaps something that looks like a robe of the archmagi or a +5 subtle dagger of venom--something very tempting. Of course, the inside is also trapped (again DC 34 search/disable trap; this time, however, it's a Meteor Swarm/Power Word (up to four targets in all of whom must be in the room kill trap. The meteor swarm goes off first, of course).

Alternatively, you could have the liberators stumble into a breeding ground for Iuz's undead minions. The Liberators open a door. Inside, it is dark and there are nothing but bodies covering the floor in various states of decay. They all look like they died a horrible death. Stepping in (because dead bodies often hold loot), the liberators discover that this is where Iuz pitches prisoners he has no more use for. They are slain by some kind of (preferably high HD incorporeal stat or level draining) undead creature that creates spawn. Whenever Iuz's priests need a few undead minions for a scheme, they cast Death Ward, go in there, command a few of the undead and leave. Whenever the stock runs low, they toss in a few prisoners or failed minions. 

Of course, this is where the trick comes in. Whoever was in here last used an anti-magic shell causing all of the undead to wink out of existence. When the PCs enter the shell, it fails and all of the undead pop back into existence surrounding them. Alternatively, you could have a villain in here apparently waiting for the liberators to kill the S--- out of him in his anti-magic field. When the liberators close to melee with him, he dismisses the anti-magic field and all of his undead hordes pop into existence around the liberators. And, to add insult to injury, after dismissing the anti-magic field, he uses a quickened dimension door to escape. Bonus points if it's not even really him but just a projected image or simacrulum. Double bonus points if he cast mass resist energy on the undead before hiding them and is standing next to a brazier of fire. After dropping the anti-magic shell, he drops (free action) the entirely unused necklace of fireballs that he has in his hand into the brazier and dimension doors away before it lands and all of the beads detonate. For the triple bonus score, he could have developed a special heightened, energy admixed necklace of fireballs that does more damage and does damage in different energy types. And you hit the jackpot if he's used Imbue with Spell Ability to give his familiar the ability to cast Greater Dispelling and handed a metamagic rod of chain spell to his familiar.

So the whole sequence goes like this: Liberators move into the room to kill the villain. Villain dismisses the anti-magic field, the undead pop into view surrounding the liberators, then his familiar targets the liberators with a chained greater dispelling hitting each of the liberators AND each of their obviously magic items, then his familiar hits one of the Liberators (probably Heydricus) with a quickened ray of exhaustion, then he drops the necklace and quickened dimension door's away (sharing the spell with his familiar) then the necklace lands and all the fireballs explode.

Ouch!


----------



## Vargo (Mar 17, 2004)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> Of course, this is where the trick comes in. Whoever was in here last used an anti-magic shell causing all of the undead to wink out of existence. When the PCs enter the shell, it fails and all of the undead pop back into existence surrounding them. Alternatively, you could have a villain in here apparently waiting for the liberators to kill the S--- out of him in his anti-magic field. When the liberators close to melee with him, he dismisses the anti-magic field and all of his undead hordes pop into existence around the liberators. And, to add insult to injury, after dismissing the anti-magic field, he uses a quickened dimension door to escape. Bonus points if it's not even really him but just a projected image or simacrulum. Double bonus points if he cast mass resist energy on the undead before hiding them and is standing next to a brazier of fire. After dropping the anti-magic shell, he drops (free action) the entirely unused necklace of fireballs that he has in his hand into the brazier and dimension doors away before it lands and all of the beads detonate. For the triple bonus score, he could have developed a special heightened, energy admixed necklace of fireballs that does more damage and does damage in different energy types. And you hit the jackpot if he's used Imbue with Spell Ability to give his familiar the ability to cast Greater Dispelling and handed a metamagic rod of chain spell to his familiar.




I just have to say that is possibly one of the most munchkin, disgusting, outright gross cases of rules abuse I have seen in some time on this board.

I LOVE IT!


----------



## (contact) (Mar 17, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> I just have to say that is possibly one of the most munchkin, disgusting, outright gross cases of rules abuse I have seen in some time on this board.
> 
> I LOVE IT!




It is truly a thing of dark and majestic beauty.  My evil DM glands are salivating.  This is going to be a lot of fun-- a classic "old school" dungeon.

But what is the lynchpin motivation?  

A) Rescuing the celestial emotes
B) Preventing Iuz from reforming

B-a) Why has Iuz sundered?
B-b) How do they hope to put him together again?


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 17, 2004)

(contact) said:
			
		

> It is truly a thing of dark and majestic beauty.  My evil DM glands are salivating.  This is going to be a lot of fun-- a classic "old school" dungeon.
> 
> But what is the lynchpin motivation?
> 
> ...




The last one is simple. They use Crazy Glue, because you can do some _*CRAZY*_ things with it.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Mar 17, 2004)

Why not all of the above?

B-a: Iuz has sundered because one of his enemies cast some kind of a shattersoul epic spell on him. Maybe this foe died due to the backlash but had the foresight to create a clone. (Or maybe not--some foes could probably figure a way to absorb the backlash or use magic items to fuel the spell or something that would A. succeed and B. not kill them. However, cranking up the backlash to absorb all of the DC modifiers to make sure that the spell works on a deity and relying upon a clone to "survive" is probably the simplest way). What he does next will depend upon why he did it.

Perhaps he shattered Iuz so he could take his place. He figured, let the boneheart fight over the pieces of the Iuzian pie until they're sufficiently weakened then move in.

Perhaps he shattered Iuz because he has plans on ascending to deity and needs Iuz's divine essense to do it. Maybe he's sending his own minions to collect the pieces of Iuz. Or maybe his plan is more subtle. Perhaps, he has mixed his own mind with the essence of Iuz so that when Iuz is glued back together, it's really him. Or maybe, like evil villains often do, he can forsee everything that is going to happen and he knows that, when Iuz reforms, the liberators will just kill him. . . and that's his plan. He's sown enough chaos for the liberators to win and, when that happens, Iuz's essence will be sucked back into him, making him a god. (Or a bigger one than he is already if you decide Vecna is the one behind it--IIRC, he doesn't like Iuz much).

Anyway, such a villain might present a future foe for the campaign's continuation once the liberators kill the s--- out of Iuz.

But as for B-b, of course the Iuzian's plan to put Iuz back together through some horrid and vile ritual that involves sacrificing or perverting the celestial emotes.

That way, A-a and A-b are the same thing. Rescuing the emotes is preventing Iuz from being put back together and vise versa.



			
				(contact) said:
			
		

> But what is the lynchpin motivation?
> 
> A) Rescuing the celestial emotes
> B) Preventing Iuz from reforming
> ...


----------



## spunky_mutters (Mar 17, 2004)

I think without knowing what role Tau's god plays in all this (especially its relationship to the emotes), it's hard to be definitive. 

I'd be tempted to say that either the Iuzians/Stonefisters disturbed the god(s) back into action (or maybe Tau did), the emotes were stolen for their divine power, Iuz and Tenha god X battled, they have been removed from play either to the hole where the god has been dormant, or some sub-dimensional oubliette where Iuz drags prisoners, and now the nasties of the Boneheart are trying to figure out how to use the emotes to bring Iuz back.

Of course I'm making a bunch of assumptions here, and I can't find enough info on the emotes, or Tau's god to clarify things.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 17, 2004)

(contact) said:
			
		

> A) Rescuing the celestial emotes
> B) Preventing Iuz from reforming
> 
> B-a) Why has Iuz sundered?
> B-b) How do they hope to put him together again?




Tie it all together.

Iuz sundered when he came to godhood (which is why his forces haven't simply swept the world).

The boneheart needs the emotes to put him together (though they haven't worked out how, _yet_).

Thus, the reason for going is both (a) _and_ (B).


----------



## Schmoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Here's a thought: 

Perhaps the emotes _are_ Iuz.  Say that Iuz did whatever he needed to do to finally gain divinity.  But gods must be the pure embodiment of their domain, and Iuz, being only a demigod, still had some small vestige of emotion and thought that was impure, perhaps even a shred of happiness that he kept locked tightly away.  So when he tried to gain godhood, the force was too much for his shell to take, and he was sundered.  Those parts of Iuz that were impure or even (shudder) good became the emotes.  Now it remains to Iuz's followers to track down the emotes and ritually destroy them as an act of faith in their master's divinity.  Each emote that is destroyed purifies the remaining Iuz-essence and puts him one step closer to regaining sentience.  Think of it as the ultimate test of a god, that your followers will recreate you even when you cease to be.

You could place some vast, deep, black chamber near the bottom of the dungeon where the Iuz-essence rests.  The essence might be nothing more than a pool of swirling blackness and blood.  The essence should be impervious to damage, as it is more a vision of divine potential than an actual thing, but proximity would be deadly.  At a range of 200', living creatures gain 1 negative level per round.  At 100' or closer this increases to 1d4 negative levels.  At 50' or closer have creatures make a suitably difficult Will save each round (DC 30+) or have their souls and bodies completely subsumed into the Iuz-essence.

The Iuz faithful have a raised altar high above the essence where their rituals are performed.  The emotes, having been bound to living human vessels, are ritually sacrificed and dumped into the essence.  The humans obviously die, but the emotes are still bound, and their they sit, in the heart of the swirling death, waiting for the last of the emotes to be sacrificed.  At that time, Iuz will be reborn as a full-fledged god.

Although the Iuz-essence should be pretty much invulnerable, the emotes could prove to be its weakness, as well as its path to supremacy.  Perhaps if all of the emotes are gathered at a shrine of good, the proper rituals could be performed to forever bind Iuz to powerless non-sentience.  Of course, doing so requires all of the emotes, and some of those are surely already waiting within the Iuz-essence to be reunited with thier siblings, and there will always be Iuzian faithful willing to guard the undying essence of their god-to-be.


----------



## Whitey (Mar 18, 2004)

Iuz's foot bone's connected to his ankle bone, his ankle bone connected to his leg bone -

Let's try to incorporate as many previous plot points as we can.  Iuz is not 'a thing of this world', and needs particular circumstances to exist in Greyhawk.  The abilities of the Seven Stones created the opportunity for him to arrive, but not to persist.  Iuz was in a suspended state, like an _ethereal_ traveller, being partially present and partially not.  Only when there's an abundance of Evil on the gitty-up is a plane suitable for Iuz and his bony evil subtype self to arrive.  The Crook of Rao shot a huge gaping hole in the Iuzian plans, and the heroics (or failures, depending on how you look at it) at the Temple made it worse.  As rotten as he is, Iuz is still subject to the same restrictions on fiends that apply to a manes.  No _gate_ means no opportunity for Iuz to manifest.  Remember what the angel there said - without the demon invasion and the increasing radius of nasty, Iuz merely postures.

When the baddies lost one of the stones, Iuz started to crumble.  Each virtue represented by the emotes counteracts a particular component vice of the Abyssal Keith Richards, and without other factors to hold him together Iuz went all to pieces.  At that point destroying the emotes wouldn't do any good for the bad - their overlord is still confetti.  Instead, the forces of evil are working on the Evilest Jigsaw Puzzle of all, not just negating but subverting the power of each mote by binding it to the High Tyrant.  The dregs like Maskaleyne, Festering, and even Faustal represent a lesser version of this same corruptive process.  In a larger cosmological sense, it's what Iuz plans to do to the whole world - thrall it to his evil.

It's the showdown between the Liberators and the Enslavers.  Between good and evil.


----------



## (contact) (Mar 18, 2004)

I love you guys.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Mar 22, 2004)

> Mialec was just a hot young(er) secretary I inserted to light a fire under Prisantha's ass. She *picked up* Gwendolyn shortly thereafter which did the trick....



Y'know, if I had a dirty mind, I could read that phrase in quite a titillating way.

Because the Risen Goddess shouldn't be the only (contact) story hour with lesbian overtones.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 5, 2004)

So, (contact) - are there any more denizens of darkness you require?  Or can we all go back to inventing ways to impugn 'Little Heydricus'?


----------



## qstor (Apr 16, 2004)

Contact - get the .pdf download of Iuz the Evil. Its well worth the $5 bucks. There's a map of Molag in it that you can use. Plus lots of other good stuff.

Mike


----------



## CrusadeDave (Apr 20, 2004)

2 Updates in one day. Bravo!

Bringing Dabus back, Bravo!

Detailed prophecy of Doom with no chance for success, Bravo!

Killing off all the other Winey Heroes of the Age who get in the way of the Liberators, Bravo!

Wonderful Prisantha/Heydricus innuendo, Bravo!

You killed off the Lord of Stoink in an aside? No Zinvellon treatment for his death? I'm hoping at least that we can get some interludes of Belvor, Halrond, and the rest of the hopeless company as they meet their doom.... Good stuff for Dreams for Prisantha or something. Not like Heydricus would care, you know....

After downloading the current XP and Treasure .xls off your website, I'm curious if the Liberator's next stop is Dorraka, of if there is another way point we can help you with. I have this really nasty template I built for my RttToEE, that's driving my players fits.

Also, what's up with Dabus? Is he Exalted? I didn't notice a treasure slot for him, so did he take a Vow of Poverty?


----------



## CrusadeDave (Apr 20, 2004)

*Cohort XP*

Another thing I noticed, looking at your XP table on your website for the next encounter you haven't written up yet, the party as a whole gained more than twice as much XP as the creatures themselves listed for due to all the Cohorts running around, now at a 3/5 ratio.

Once they get to Dorraka, it doesn't seem like the party's going to have time to craft any more magic items, so are you worried at all about the party leveling up too quickly? We built all these 19th level baddies, I don't want to see the Liberators roll over them cause all the cohorts just made Epic Levels as well.... Not to Mention Prisantha throwing off Quickened Wishes when she hits level 25.


----------



## (contact) (Apr 21, 2004)

CrusadeDave said:
			
		

> Another thing I noticed, looking at your XP table on your website for the next encounter you haven't written up yet, the party as a whole gained more than twice as much XP as the creatures themselves listed for due to all the Cohorts running around, now at a 3/5 ratio.




?

Do you mean the practice of splitting XP gained between PCs only, and dealing "phantom" XP to cohorts based on their level relative to their leader?



> Once they get to Dorraka, it doesn't seem like the party's going to have time to craft any more magic items, so are you worried at all about the party leveling up too quickly?




I'm not worried about PCs leveling up too quickly.  We ran the Risen Godess game into the mid twenties and found plenty of challenges and fun fights.  What I am worried about is finding something as compelling as Zinvellon's Master Plan (TM) in order to keep the Liberators focused on the dungeon at hand.



> We built all these 19th level baddies, I don't want to see the Liberators roll over them cause all the cohorts just made Epic Levels as well...




In this game, you have to get resigned to seeing your villains used as speed bumps.    If they need more mojo, I can level them on the fly, or give them an artifact or two.


----------



## CrusadeDave (Apr 22, 2004)

(contact) said:
			
		

> ?
> Do you mean the practice of splitting XP gained between PCs only, and dealing "phantom" XP to cohorts based on their level relative to their leader?
> 
> I'm not worried about PCs leveling up too quickly.  We ran the Risen Godess game into the mid twenties and found plenty of challenges and fun fights.  What I am worried about is finding something as compelling as Zinvellon's Master Plan (TM) in order to keep the Liberators focused on the dungeon at hand.




Yeah, something like that. If noone in the party was a cohort and the Liberators off a 20th level Iuzian, Heydricus would get 857, Pris 1221, Jespo 2185, and the Cohorts getting Jespo's 2185 with Hastur zooming another 6685. With your XP system, everyone makes out susbstantially better, especially Heydricus and Pris, except for Hastur.

I only ask, cause I've been asked by 3 people in my campaign if they can take cohorts, independently, and am curious if this will lead to the party leveling up quicker than I'd like. I'd really like to not have to alter RttToEE any more than adding a simple template I've devised to the entire batch of cultists to account for their already inflated (Entering Moathouse at level 7 with a 32 point buy.) power levels.



			
				(contact) said:
			
		

> In this game, you have to get resigned to seeing your villains used as speed bumps.    If they need more mojo, I can level them on the fly, or give them an artifact or two.




I fully expect them to be used as road kill. I just hope that there's enough of a <ka-thump> making sound underneath the tires for the Liberators to appreciate how pretty it was, before they killed the $h-t out of it.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 22, 2004)

CrusadeDave said:
			
		

> With your XP system, everyone makes out susbstantially better, especially Heydricus and Pris, except for Hastur.




It's worth noting that "(contact)'s" system is actually the standard 3.5 rule. 

We haven't noticed theXP thing being an issue with our Saltmarsh game (which has 3 PCs and 2 cohorts)


----------



## Whitey (Apr 22, 2004)

While adding a dash of spice to the current batch of fresh-baked goon goodness, Whitey got to thinkin'.

All the hero types in that corner of Greyhawk are on the march to Dorakka.  They're marching to their death.  The outcome has been presaged by the gods, but that's not the whole story.  Unless this has already been covered by in-game elements not posted yet, the idea goes something like this:

Run the fracas there as a seperate, one-off game element, with a seperate bunch of players.  Those players can stat up something quick n' dirty, or send some less remarkable character of theirs into the grinder.  In part, it's meant to recapture the old ToEE+20 spirit, and in part to give the Libs a more concrete review of what actually happens during this brawl.  Also, the Boneheart hierarchy and affiliated louts could get a debut there.  Then it'd be less like they just popped out of the woodwork.  New additions to the List, ya see.  More of those 31 flavors of goon.  Anyone else think this sounds like a feasable idea?


----------



## (contact) (Apr 22, 2004)

You know, that's a great idea, Whitey.  I'll run it by my Thursday night group and/or the Friday group (Liberators players + 1).  That could be a loooot of fun.

CrusadeDave, how do you figure the various xp amounts?  Per character level?  I average the party level, and split 3 ways.

This is to my advantage, because lowering the XP curve is Jespo Crim's main value-add.


----------



## (contact) (Apr 22, 2004)

CrusadeDave said:
			
		

> I only ask, cause I've been asked by 3 people in my campaign if they can take cohorts, independently, and am curious if this will lead to the party leveling up quicker than I'd like.




Well, you are the final arbiter of XP awards, so the answer is, "they'll level up exactly as fast as you let them."

But going strictly by the book, the PCs with cohorts can kill slightly more stuff in a setting which = more XP.  One thing to keep in mind, though, is that PCs who don't have Heydricus' Charisma


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 22, 2004)

(contact) said:
			
		

> CrusadeDave, how do you figure the various xp amounts?  Per character level?  I average the party level, and split 3 ways.




That sounds like the standard 3.0 method (which means that low level characters give boosts to higher level members of the same party)

I know that I like the 3.5e method much better, which checks each character level against CR and then gives them an amount proportional to the number of people in the party. This is nice for me as a DM because it doesn't give bennies to the high level characters and it helps the lower level characters catch up more quickly.

Now back to your regularly scheduled mayhem.


----------



## GreyShadow (Apr 22, 2004)

Has there been any mention of the Scarlet Brotherhood in the SH?  My memory is going in my old age.


----------



## (contact) (Apr 28, 2004)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> Has there been any mention of the Scarlet Brotherhood in the SH?  My memory is going in my old age.




No, the Libs are too far North to see a lot of the Scarlet Brotherhood, and while I like smashing fascists as much as the next guy, I prefer my baddies less stable and entirely more twisted.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 28, 2004)

(contact) said:
			
		

> No, the Libs are too far North to see a lot of the Scarlet Brotherhood, and while I like smashing fascists as much as the next guy, I prefer my baddies less stable and entirely more twisted.



Hmmm, maybe after they finish Liberating Tehn they can go for the "Emancipation of the Great Kingdom" story arc. *drool*


----------



## Capellan (Nov 9, 2004)

Say, oh (contacty) one, any word on when those NPCs you had us help with will be showing up in the SH?  I wanna see how fast my guys die


----------

